# Ocean 39 GMT Premium 500



## Houls

They released a stainless version in 39mm. I just ordered one and the 20/16 jubilee to go along with it. I'll post photos when it arrives.

https://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/ocean-39-gmt-premium-500.html


----------



## MichaelMaggi

Just saw this in my email. This answers the request from many for a 39mm SS version. Good job by Steinhart.


----------



## Seight

Got the mail too. Should look very nice on the Jubilee. - look forward to pictures.

Nice to see them expanding the 39mm range - Coke 39mm GMT next please !!!


----------



## vbluep51v2

I want the 39 soo bad but I am not sure if I want the titanium instead.


----------



## skipwilliams

I've been waiting for a Red/Black O39GMT, having sold my O39 GMT Red/Blue. It was too flashy for me. And I really didn't like the mercedes hands, it looks SO much like a GMT Master clone that something didn't sit right.

But when I saw the new O39BLNR GMT........I couldn't resist.

I have an OVM39, which is really a MilSub copy with sword hands and full bezel.

I have an O39Black, which has mercedes hands and is fairly dressy with the subdued ceramic bezel.

So this one, with the nice black/blue bezel has baton hands similar to the titanium GMT. I think it will be a looker. Steinhart usually takes about 10 days to travel across the pond.

Regarding the titanium 500GMT, that watch is pretty big at 42mm and the gray titanium has a specific look. This one in SS will be very different. I saw one last year and it's not as nice in person as on wrist, IMO.

I also got an extra 20/16 jubilee bracelet.

Skip


----------



## vbluep51v2

skipwilliams said:


> Regarding the titanium 500GMT, that watch is pretty big at 42mm and the gray titanium has a specific look. This one in SS will be very different. I saw one last year and it's not as nice in person as on wrist, IMO.


which watch(39SS or the 42Ti) are you referring to when you say it's not a as nice in person.


----------



## tmvu13

Dammit, and I just used up my one-watch-a-year allowance!


----------



## j3T_

Although I already have a Ti one, I couldn’t resist and ordered the same combo as op. I always found the titanium of the 42 a bit too dark, and the jubilee would have been a mismatch.


----------



## finitalia

Nice ladies alternative


----------



## cfracing

I originally wished for a 39mm Ocean Titanium 500 Premium in the "wish" thread but having a GMT, but in stainless, is an intriguing alternative. Maybe I should now hold out for a 39mm Ocean Titanium 500 GMT Premium.


----------



## cadomniel

Steinhart is obviously listening to their customers. This is what we wanted a smaller GMT 500 Premium. I even was hoping for it in Stainless steel vs Titanium..the Titanium too soft and the color of their titanium doesn't look good compared to more luxury brands like Tudor

I was tempted this morning to buy it but I want a new laptop so will have to wait a bit longer. Also want to see wanted to save up for Tudor BB 58 and see if Tudor will release a GMT in 39mm.


----------



## Terry Lennox

Nice release. Only a matter of time before they do the Ocean Vintage GMT (Steve McQueen homage) in a 39 I think. 
Maybe next year's release will be the vintage? Here's hoping.


----------



## Tom Schneider

Looks good but for my 7.5" wrist and fat hands I'm about to pull the trigger on the Ocean One Ti


----------



## dub82

Yes, I got that same email about the Ocean 39 GMT premium. Very good looking watch!! It is so tempting, I think I will have to break my budget!


----------



## Emcphers

Looks like a winner. It's like they read my mind or something. I'll have a tough time holding off. Think they will stay in stock long?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bluloo

pulled the trigger tonight. Will be the first Steinhart in a while. 

Nearly went for the Ti version, but I think it probably borders on wearing too large with the longish lugs.


----------



## Seight

I've given myself a rule of only having one Steinhart in each size - and am very much enjoying my Ocean 39 Explorer - but this is very tempting.


----------



## skipwilliams

vbluep51v2 said:


> which watch(39SS or the 42Ti) are you referring to when you say it's not a as nice in person.


i just didn't like the 42mm Titanium watch in person as much as I thought I would. The gray titanium alloy they used didn't click with me. And I'm getting away from 42mm watches with my small 6.75 wrists

I also have a Casio Oceanus and liked the metal they used much better.

skip


----------



## Houls

I actually tried on my friends 39mm Ocean One Black last night and thought it was too small so I canceled my order. I prefer the 42mm. I’ll wait for a steel 42mm version to come out.


----------



## sriracha

Now this suits the watch case's lugs etc. Not the Rollie homages. Nice job Steinhart!


----------



## Dartok22

tmvu13 said:


> Dammit, and I just used up my one-watch-a-year allowance!


I just got the Ocean 39 Explorer Plexi in yesterday. Then they go and release this. Luckily I just let 3 watches go in the last couple of weeks so I might be able to convince the wife for an early bday gift.


----------



## slorollin

Sigh......I'm such a sucker for a GMT. And a 500m WR rating? That's a bonus. Breitling is the only other brand that I'm aware of with a WR of 500m on a GMT but, at 5X the price. Just pulled the trigger. Ordered from Gnomon. Price difference at today's conversion rate was $19 cheaper if purchased directly from Steinhart. Gnomon's speed and reliability is worth an extra $19 to me. And if something does go wrong, Gnomon is much easier to deal with.

Now it's time to go bang on the DHL tracking site non-stop until it shows up.


----------



## slorollin

doubler


----------



## Driver.8

I'm obviously in the minority here it seem, but while I've been waiting (and hoping) for the blue/black ceramic bezel to make it's way into a steel model, the 39mm case size looks absolutely miniature on my 7.75" wrists. So the choice is either scratch-happy grade 2 titanium in "my" size of 42mm, or the _infinitely_ better steel version but in a miniature case size. Great..... :roll:


----------



## Tom Schneider

I also have a fat 7.5" wrist so I'm still debating if I want to pull the trigger on a Ti watch. I'm thinking that the scratches may add character similar to what I'm trying to achieve on my Bronze Nav B-Uhr 44. I may embrace the Ti wear and just move forward.


----------



## Mike Kilo Niner

Driver.8 said:


> I'm obviously in the minority here it seem, but while I've been waiting (and hoping) for the blue/black ceramic bezel to make it's way into a steel model, the 39mm case size looks absolutely miniature on my 7.75" wrists. So the choice is either scratch-happy grade 2 titanium in "my" size of 42mm, or the _infinitely_ better steel version but in a miniature case size. Great..... :roll:


I wouldn't be shocked if they end up phasing out the titanium in favor of a 42mm stainless steel case one of these days. I've got the Ti, and like it a lot. It's a different look, for sure. Stainless will probably always be my preference, too, but sometimes I like to mix it up.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Ordered mine from Gnomon. I’ve bought a few watches from them over the years. Email comms has always been prompt and shipping, reasonably quick. 

Hoping to get mine on Friday and if not, next Monday. 


Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## bluloo

Pick up a refinishing pad for ~$10 and you can rebrush it just about any time.

I was leaning toward the 42mm (I had the 42mm OVGMT, which fit my wrist reasonably well) but wanted something a bit more wearable for my 6.75-7" wrist, and the comparison videos I saw between the 39s and 42s indicated they weren't all that much smaller. I've got a GS and MM300 both of which are 42-44mm so I've got the larger watches covered there.

The Ti version is hot, IMO.



Driver.8 said:


> I'm obviously in the minority here it seem, but while I've been waiting (and hoping) for the blue/black ceramic bezel to make it's way into a steel model, the 39mm case size looks absolutely miniature on my 7.75" wrists. So the choice is either scratch-happy grade 2 titanium in "my" size of 42mm, or the _infinitely_ better steel version but in a miniature case size. Great..... :roll:


----------



## Mike Kilo Niner

I predict this one will sell like wildfire. And well it should -- Steinhart does so well when they break out of the Rolex homage models. The OVM (yeah, it's an homage, but to a vintage and unattainable reference), the Premium GMT... when they dare to branch out the results are so often excellent!


----------



## dub82

Houls,

We have all heard about the unending Steinhart issues with the GMT mechanism on the ETA 2893-2. I do not understand why Steinhart cannot fix this problem. Didn't you have that same issue with an Ocean Titanium piece? Are you tempting faith here?


----------



## Houls

dub82 said:


> Houls,
> 
> We have all heard about the unending Steinhart issues with the GMT mechanism on the ETA 2893-2. I do not understand why Steinhart cannot fix this problem. Didn't you have that same issue with an Ocean Titanium piece? Are you tempting faith here?


Yes I had to send it back twice which was a shame because I absolutely loved the watch. I loved everything about it. Alas I couldn't deal with the alignment issues anymore so I dumped it. I actually canceled this order the 39mm is a little smaller than I prefer. I actually picked up this Raymond Weil today. I've been eyeing this one for over a year.


----------



## reeko

Houls said:


> Yes I had to send it back twice which was a shame because I absolutely loved the watch. I loved everything about it. Alas I couldn't deal with the alignment issues anymore so I dumped it. I actually canceled this order the 39mm is a little smaller than I prefer. I actually picked up this Raymond Weil today. I've been eyeing this one for over a year.


That's a beautiful watch! Does the blue change color in different lighting? What's the model of that RW?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70

dub82 said:


> Houls,
> 
> We have all heard about the unending Steinhart issues with the GMT mechanism on the ETA 2893-2. I do not understand why Steinhart cannot fix this problem. Didn't you have that same issue with an Ocean Titanium piece? Are you tempting faith here?


I have never heard anyone mention the problem before. I have the Ocean One 39mm GMT and it runs like a champ. Gnomon must ship extremely fast to beat Steinhart. I live in rural New Mexico and they got the watch to me in two days.


----------



## missalaire

fish70 said:


> I have never heard anyone mention the problem before. I have the Ocean One 39mm GMT and it runs like a champ. Gnomon must ship extremely fast to beat Steinhart. I live in rural New Mexico and they got the watch to me in two days.


Every time I've purchased from Steinhart I've received my order in two days as well, the only exception being one order shipped out on a Friday and I received it on Monday.


----------



## j3T_

Steinhart does seem to give preference to US-based customers. I literally live about 300km's away and and haven't even gotten a shipping confirmation. I ordered 30 minutes after I got the email. I don't expect them to ship it before the end of the week either, happens every time. Oh well.


----------



## Houls

reeko said:


> That's a beautiful watch! Does the blue change color in different lighting? What's the model of that RW?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Yes the blue goes from dark navy, to kind of black in a darker room to a royal blue color in bright light. It's a real stunner. It's a RW Freelancer Diver (ref. 2760)


----------



## Houls

fish70 said:


> I have never heard anyone mention the problem before. I have the Ocean One 39mm GMT and it runs like a champ. Gnomon must ship extremely fast to beat Steinhart. I live in rural New Mexico and they got the watch to me in two days.


Search around the forums you'll see multiple threads of Steinhart GMT models with misaligned 24 hour hands.


----------



## Kaito Takaki

I think the dial is a little bit busy, but anyway it's a nice watch


----------



## slorollin

missalaire said:


> Every time I've purchased from Steinhart I've received my order in two days as well, the only exception being one order shipped out on a Friday and I received it on Monday.


I've ordered from both. Speedwise they are about the same. Gnomon does add a little value, IMO. They usually throw in a little swag, a cleaning cloth, a NATO band something like that. And they package the watch more securely in this pneumatic-box-type container that could survive anything short of a direct hit with a forklift. Steinhart ships in a regular Fed-Ex envelope. Plus, Gnomen extends the manufacturer's warranty by 6 months. In the event something does go wrong you can be sure Anders at Gnomon will take care of it quickly and fairly.


----------



## slorollin

Gosh darn it........


----------



## MichaelMaggi

I'm anxious to hear from those who ordered this watch. Hoping that the GMT movements arrive in good working order.


----------



## slorollin

Hmmm, cyclops @ 6:00. Wonder how that would look........

I doubt the teeming masses would approve.

What would Cap'n Kirk do? (WWCKD)


----------



## cfracing

slorollin said:


> Hmmm, cyclops @ 6:00. Wonder how that would look........
> 
> I doubt the teeming masses would approve.
> 
> What would Cap'n Kirk do? (WWCKD)


I don't believe there is a cyclops over this date window.


----------



## bluloo

I received mine today. Everything seems perfect. GMT hand seems to align well when the hour hand strikes 12.

Already ordered the Jubilee for it. Very wearable watch.


----------



## Emcphers

bluloo said:


> I received mine today. Everything seems perfect. GMT hand seems to align well when the hour hand strikes 12.
> 
> Already ordered the Jubilee for it. Very wearable watch.


Pics? Thx 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## skipwilliams

They tried to deliver mine today...wasn’t home. Ugh

Skip


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry Lennox

I'm liking this the more I see of it. Just watched an unboxing on YouTube. 

May have to add one to my OVM 39.

The one I really want is a 39 Ocean Vintage GMT.


----------



## slorollin

Terry Lennox said:


> I'm liking this the more I see of it. Just watched an unboxing on YouTube.
> 
> May have to add one to my OVM 39.
> 
> The one I really want is a 39 Ocean Vintage GMT.


That is what I have done. That this is a "Batman" that is "non-Rolexy" is appealing to me. It's a good looking watch and 500m wr means it should be a tough one too. That rating at this price is rare. I also have the OVM39 and would like to see an OVM39 GMT........drilled lugs, bi-directional bakelite bezel, hesalite crystal, jubilee. I figure I'll buy that one too when/if it comes out.


----------



## Sky Soldier

I ordered one also, however Gnomon has been slow to respond/ship. They (Gnomon) usually ship same day, or within 24 hrs. What's your experience with this watch? (Thanks in advance)


----------



## j3T_

Mine arrived yesterday. I completely retract my statement about shipping in europe taking long. Ordered monday afternoon, arrived wednesday afternoon. Pretty awesome


----------



## Driver.8

j3T_ said:


> View attachment 13933115


That looks absolutely fantastic on the Jubilee. This is yet another reason why I want the 42mm version to be made available in steel.


----------



## Bloom

Driver.8 said:


> That looks absolutely fantastic on the Jubilee. This is yet another reason why I want the 42mm version to be made available in steel.


Wow, seeing it on the Jubilee just adds another layer of hotness to this model. Wish I would've sprung the extra cash for that bracelet when I ordered mine.

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## slorollin

j3T_ said:


> Mine arrived yesterday. I completely retract my statement about shipping in europe taking long. Ordered monday afternoon, arrived wednesday afternoon. Pretty awesome
> 
> View attachment 13933115


Now you've made me order the jubilee. Damn your eyes!!


----------



## skipwilliams

MIne came today. SIzed the Oyster, don't have time yet for the Jubilee, it might go on my O39 anyway.

Nice watch, wonderful size for my 6.75" wrist. Much more balanced than the larger titanium version and I like the SS bracelet more anyway.

I also really like the bold, baton hands vs. the other O39GMT's Mercedes hands. Gives it a much more sporty feel.

Now I don't have to think about the Coke bezel O39, as I won't be buying it if it appears.




























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sriracha

That's a beauty!


----------



## bluloo

Emcphers said:


> Pics? Thx
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Sure. Here's a quick snap. 









Here's another quickie showing the GMT had alignment.

View attachment 13934259


----------



## skipwilliams

Nice. My GMT hand likewise has perfect alignment

Skip



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 92gli

slorollin said:


> Hmmm, cyclops @ 6:00. Wonder how that would look........


Not good enough. They should have shoved a crooked date between the 3 and 4 markers AND put a cyclops over it

:roll:


----------



## slorollin

What serial numbers are you guys seeing? Do they start with one? It is a new model.


----------



## cortman

This is a perfect semi-dress classic, but originally designed GMT watch. The size the materials, the colors- almost perfect. This is definitely going on my "to-buy" list. Way to go, Steinhart, listening to customers!

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Davetruth316

I had already ordered the Explorer 39 and then I stumbled on this thread the day this watch was released. Funny thing is I didn’t really pay any mind to the titanium version because it was Ti. Anyway as soon as I saw this in 39 and SS I was hooked. Watch is due to come next week and I can’t wait. Also funny is I wasn’t even familiar with the “Batman” Rolex- but blue and black are my favorite colors and I thought the bezel looked cool.


----------



## slorollin

bluloo said:


> Sure. Here's a quick snap.
> 
> View attachment 13934251
> 
> 
> Here's another quickie showing the GMT had alignment.
> 
> View attachment 13934259


It's off by 3 hrs.


----------



## andyk8

slorollin said:


> What serial numbers are you guys seeing? Do they start with one? It is a new model.


Steinhart don't use serial numbers


----------



## skipwilliams

andyk8 said:


> Steinhart don't use serial numbers


Yep, you're right, there is no serial number on the watch that I can find, including under the bracelet on the case.


----------



## bluloo

slorollin said:


> It's off by 3 hrs.


LOL WUT?


----------



## slorollin

bluloo said:


> LOL WUT?


Just being a fool....


----------



## bluloo

slorollin said:


> Just being a fool....


LOL 

Also, looks great on the Jubilee. Photo doesn't do it justice.


----------



## Bloom

bluloo said:


> LOL
> 
> Also, looks great on the Jubilee. Photo doesn't do it justice.
> 
> View attachment 13937515


Actually, based on your pic (and others I've seen), it looks amazing on the Jubilee!! I'm kicking myself for not ordering one when I ordered my 39 GMT Premium.

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## bluloo

I ordered mine separately. Arrived in NJ in one day, from Germany FWIW. Standard shipping.


----------



## BigBluefish

Nice looking watch, but too much text on the dial. And LARGE text. I've got lousy eyeballs, and if I think the text is TOO large, well...


----------



## ck2k01

I really dug the Ocean Titanium 500 GMT Premium when I first saw it.

Clear Rolex Batman cues, but with distinctive dial features, handset, and bezel numbering/font.

To me, this placed it squarely in the "inspired but not a straight homage from a WIS company" category that I'm currently focused on in my collecting.

Unfortunately, I have some size-limit preferences given my 6.5" wrist. As I read that Steinhart lugs tend to be fairly flat, the L2L was the most important measurement to me.

Because 42mm with _50mm L2L_ was just a tad too long for me based on past experience, I regrettably moved on.

Having not looked at Steinharts for a while (I'm not particularly moved by close homages), I was very excited to stumble upon the Ocean 39 GMT Premium 500 model the other day. I couldn't get it out of my mind after first sight.

In general, GMTs are my favorite complication, in part due to my work life, and in part due to my emotional resonance with traveling/exploring.

39mm with 47.5mm L2L and 13.5mm tall is a good fit for me.

While the low weight of the Ti model speaks to me, I dug the greater versatility of the SS 39mm model in terms of being able to rotate SS bracelets. While I'm not much of a bracelet guy, I've got other GMTs that I always wear on straps, so the idea of wearing this on both oyster and jubilee bracelets appealed to me in light of the current state of my collection.

I also dug the heavy use of brushing on the watch head and bracelet. I'm not much of a polished guy.

Additionally, I like date complications, especially at the 6 position (a further distinguishing feature from its source of inspiration). And who doesn't appreciate a good dive depth rating?

The only thing I wasn't jazzed about was the unidirectional bezel. But I never seem to see that at this price point. So it is what it is.

Because I travel frequently enough but not crazy frequently, the lack of a bidirectional bezel wasn't a deal breaker for me in light of everything else this model has going for it.

In light of the foregoing, I just pulled the trigger on the watch direct from Steinhart (spurred in part by noticing that it was already sold out at Gnomon).

And like several others, I went ahead and added the OEM jubilee bracelet as well, as I suspect I'll often want to further distinguish it from the referent (Rolex Batman), mixing in a little hybrid style (Rolex Pepsi).

Thanks for the thread discussion and pictures thus far, guys. I look forward to posting some arrival shots in a few days' time, as Steinhart reportedly ships very quickly to the US (Mid-Atlantic).


----------



## thejollywatcher

Arrived yesterday and everything is spot on with timekeeping and alignment.

Just about perfect in all ways. Size, functionality....only wish the sides were brushed too. Overall, it feels like a "keeper" for now....





































Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## vbluep51v2

I would like see more pics with jubilee bracelet please.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bluloo

thejollywatcher said:


> Arrived yesterday and everything is spot on with timekeeping and alignment.
> 
> Just about perfect in all ways. Size, functionality....only wish the sides were brushed too. Overall, it feels like a "keeper" for now....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the talk of Tapa


Cool strap. What is that?


----------



## thejollywatcher

bluloo said:


> Cool strap. What is that?


Erika's MN strap. They're super popular!

https://erikasoriginals.com/

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## Bloom

So far so good with mine. 









Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## tmvu13

ck2k01 said:


> I really dug the Ocean Titanium 500 GMT Premium when I first saw it.
> 
> Clear Rolex Batman cues, but with distinctive dial features, handset, and bezel numbering/font.
> 
> To me, this placed it squarely in the "inspired but not a straight homage from a WIS company" category that I'm currently focused on in my collecting.
> 
> Unfortunately, I have some size-limit preferences given my 6.5" wrist. As I read that Steinhart lugs tend to be fairly flat, the L2L was the most important measurement to me.
> 
> Because 42mm with _50mm L2L_ was just a tad too long for me based on past experience, I regrettably moved on.
> 
> Having not looked at Steinharts for a while (I'm not particularly moved by close homages), I was very excited to stumble upon the Ocean 39 GMT Premium 500 model the other day. I couldn't get it out of my mind after first sight.
> 
> In general, GMTs are my favorite complication, in part due to my work life, and in part due to my emotional resonance with traveling/exploring.
> 
> 39mm with 47.5mm L2L and 13.5mm tall is a good fit for me.
> 
> While the low weight of the Ti model speaks to me, I dug the greater versatility of the SS 39mm model in terms of being able to rotate SS bracelets. While I'm not much of a bracelet guy, I've got other GMTs that I always wear on straps, so the idea of wearing this on both oyster and jubilee bracelets appealed to me in light of the current state of my collection.
> 
> I also dug the heavy use of brushing on the watch head and bracelet. I'm not much of a polished guy.
> 
> Additionally, I like date complications, especially at the 6 position (a further distinguishing feature from its source of inspiration). And who doesn't appreciate a good dive depth rating?
> 
> The only thing I wasn't jazzed about was the unidirectional bezel. But I never seem to see that at this price point. So it is what it is.
> 
> Because I travel frequently enough but not crazy frequently, the lack of a bidirectional bezel wasn't a deal breaker for me in light of everything else this model has going for it.
> 
> In light of the foregoing, I just pulled the trigger on the watch direct from Steinhart (spurred in part by noticing that it was already sold out at Gnomon).
> 
> And like several others, I went ahead and added the OEM jubilee bracelet as well, as I suspect I'll often want to further distinguish it from the referent (Rolex Batman), mixing in a little hybrid style (Rolex Pepsi).
> 
> Thanks for the thread discussion and pictures thus far, guys. I look forward to posting some arrival shots in a few days' time, as Steinhart reportedly ships very quickly to the US (Mid-Atlantic).


You captured my sentiments exactly, from the same wrist size (!), so hesitation around homage watches, appreciation for this new Steinhart for taking cues from the original but forging its own path, thoughts on the unidirectional bezel, GMTs being your favorite complication, and your travels. We're twins!


----------



## tmvu13

double post!


----------



## dub82

I take it that the Steinhart Jubilee bracelet must be purchased separately. The Ocean 39 GMT cannot be purchased with the jubilee fitted, correct?


----------



## slorollin

FYI Gnomon is sold out. Steinhart must be very happy with their new "39er" line up. Everything they put into that case sells like hotcakes. Plus, they are making some excellent design choices IMO.

I feel fortunate to have one on the way. Of course a limited production run is supposed to do just that. Very effective, they got me.


----------



## rs4pilot

slorollin said:


> FYI Gnomon is sold out. Steinhart must be very happy with their new "39er" line up. Everything they put into that case sells like hotcakes. Plus, they are making some excellent design choices IMO.
> 
> I feel fortunate to have one on the way. Of course a limited production run is supposed to do just that. Very effective, they got me.


Is this 39 GMT 500 a limited run? I don't see that mentioned on Steinhart's site.


----------



## slorollin

rs4pilot said:


> Is this 39 GMT 500 a limited run? I don't see that mentioned on Steinhart's site.


You are correct and I'm not. Though I'm still a sucker for a pretty face. It's my lust that creates the sense of urgency.


----------



## Bloom

Running perfect so far; hasn't gained or lost a second in 24 hours. 









Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Dudubjd

I am Waiting since thursday for a reply from gnomon to order. No reply.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01

dub82 said:


> I take it that the Steinhart Jubilee bracelet must be purchased separately. The Ocean 39 GMT cannot be purchased with the jubilee fitted, correct?


I didn't see an option during checkout and wanted both, so I bought the jubilee separately.

It might be worth an email to Steinhart to inquire (and a post back here so folks know whether Steinhart is willing to swap out the bracelet).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vbluep51v2

I already asked steinhart about swapping out the bracelets and was told to buy it separately

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dudubjd

Should I be worried about the exhaustion on the gnomon site? Will it take too long to get back in stock?


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01

Dudubjd said:


> Should I be worried about the exhaustion on the gnomon site? Will it take too long to get back in stock?
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


I ordered direct from Steinhart just to be safe.

Watch specs/looks were too good to potentially miss out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin

Dudubjd said:


> Should I be worried about the exhaustion on the gnomon site? Will it take too long to get back in stock?
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


I ordered from Gnomen last Tuesday. It took them 2 days to ship. Right now it is sitting at the DHL hub in Cincinnati. So, I should take delivery Monday or Tuesday at the latest. Not bad but 
having ordered from them several times before I expected things to move more quickly. They've spoiled me with their prior efficiency. On the 2nd day I used the chat window on their website to ask about my order. They told me it was being shipped that day. Shipping info email showed up within 5 minutes of the chat session. Coincidence? Maybe. It is still very fast shipping, but they have lost a step. Probably, they're swamped. Maybe try the chat window during their business hours. They can give you the latest on your order. They are about 12 hours ahead of U.S. EST.


----------



## thejollywatcher

When I ordered mine on Tuesday, a few hours later, they told me to expect a delay because of the unexpected demand of this model. Still, the watch arrived on Friday! That's fast enough for me. 

Still running spot on so far....



















Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## Dudubjd

Another question... shipping directly from steinhart to usa. I have to pay taxes? 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## rs4pilot

Dudubjd said:


> Another question... shipping directly from steinhart to usa. I have to pay taxes?
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


No VAT when shipped to the U.S. My last order from them arrived within three days.


----------



## Davetruth316

For those who have this in the flesh- do you think it is really versatile or more “tool-watch”ish? I’m looking at mine to be an everyday wearer but not sure if the lack of metal on dial and handset make it too sporty for dress and formal settings.


----------



## Davetruth316

Davetruth316 said:


> For those who have this in the flesh- do you think it is really versatile or more "tool-watch"ish? I'm looking at mine to be an everyday wearer but not sure if the lack of metal on dial and handset make it too sporty for dress and formal settings.


Tried to edit my post but am struggling a little with how to do that on my phone- but anyway the versatility of the watch is of course might be limited because of the blue bezel but to me I like the color and I think it accents the watch more so than a blue dial would. Besides the metal accents being replaced with white, I'm just wondering if the overall look is too sporty to be dressed up.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Davetruth316 said:


> For those who have this in the flesh- do you think it is really versatile or more "tool-watch"ish? I'm looking at mine to be an everyday wearer but not sure if the lack of metal on dial and handset make it too sporty for dress and formal settings.


For me, tool-ish means having brushed sides and since they're highly polished, I would consider it okay for dress and formal settings.

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## dub82

Dudubjd said:


> Another question... shipping directly from steinhart to usa. I have to pay taxes?
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


As a US resident you do not have to pay EU taxes (i.e. VAT). Note if you are in the EU on business/vacation you can buy a watch there and claim the VAT as you are leaving EU territory.


----------



## thejollywatcher

Watch Gecko strap



















Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## slorollin

Delivered last night at 9:20pm. I had given up. Waited ALL DAY. Since I already have an OVM39 on the juby and being the same case I knew how many links to remove, etc. That had been delivered earlier so, I had that ready to go. Yadda, yadda, it showed up and the story has a happy ending. It is now purring contentedly in it's new home on the Albemarle waterfront where it fits in just fine.


----------



## slorollin

sheesh


----------



## m6rk

Just received mine today. Nice! I've had the OT500 42mm and I think I prefer it to the 39mm. The 39mm comes in a close second. My 7-1/4 inch wrist can wear either one. The bezel on the 39mm is much stiffer than the OT500 I had. Does anyone else with the 39mm SS have a stiff bezel?


----------



## Bloom

m6rk said:


> Just received mine today. Nice! I've had the OT500 42mm and I think I prefer it to the 39mm. The 39mm comes in a close second. My 7-1/4 inch wrist can wear either one. The bezel on the 39mm is much stiffer than the OT500 I had. Does anyone else with the 39mm SS have a stiff bezel?


Yep, unfortunately the bezel on mine is insanely stiff. That's pretty much the only negative I've found for this model.

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## m6rk

Bloom said:


> Yep, unfortunately the bezel on mine is insanely stiff. That's pretty much the only negative I've found for this model.
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river...


Ya...I agree. It's too bad. I use a bezel quit a bit and I'm use to my Tudor Black Bay bezel which is like butter.


----------



## m6rk

Eh...It's for sale. A few hours old...not a mark, not a scratch. Wore it for an hour in my hotel room. In the end, it's just not speaking to me. See the For Sale Forum.


----------



## slorollin

My bezel is also fairly stiff. The one on my OVM39 was stiff too. I kept rotating it whenever I thought of it and it eventually loosened up. Being the same case I more or less expected it to be tight. I would prefer it to be more free........oh well. No biggie at all to me. This GMT offers more at this price than any other that I'm aware of. In a week it'll be fine. Gives me an excuse to play with it. I'm fantasizing about somehow "McGyvering" a drill bit with a circular, bezel-sized, soft, grippy, rubber tip. vvvvt, vvvvt.......loose bezel. But until then it's sore fingertips.


----------



## slorollin

.


----------



## Emcphers

Just received the notification that they're back in stock at Gnomon.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffersc

This is exciting to see Steinhart release the black and blue bezel in a smaller form factor. I was really interested in getting the titanium one but was a little hesitant due to the size and the darker shade of the titanium metal. 

You would think it would be a clear purchase decision now but..... there are 2 things that are limiting my excitement about the 39 one. As was mentioned previously I am finding the dial font to be very large and almost too busy. The other being the polished bezel teeth. I wish they were brushed... So now I'm still in between the titanium and this new release. 

The new 39 is still exciting to see, keep the pictures coming.


----------



## song31

I saw this in the inbox and I really think it is the sweet spot size for this piece and my wrist- I have always liked that Steinhart responds to customers needs and makes solid pieces


----------



## thejollywatcher

Jeffersc said:


> The other being the polished bezel teeth. I wish they were brushed...
> 
> The new 39 is still exciting to see, keep the pictures coming.


Here ya go!

I, too, would have preferred brushed bezel teeth. The large font doesn't bother me much. If it were any smaller, my bad eyes wouldn't be able to read anything. The perfect size makes up for everything that I don't like! 










Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## slorollin

An unexpected bonus is the crystal. The beveled edge is 1-2mm higher above the bezel than my OVM39. The prism and refraction effects around the rim are very cool. If I had seen this in person I would have plopped down my money even more quickly than a 20 year old sailor on his 1st shore leave.
As it was I was more like a 22 or 23 year old sailor.


----------



## Jeffersc

thejollywatcher said:


> Here ya go!
> 
> I, too, would have preferred brushed bezel teeth. The large font doesn't bother me much. If it were any smaller, my bad eyes wouldn't be able to read anything. The perfect size makes up for everything that I don't like!
> 
> Thanks for the picture! it's going to be a tough decision between this one and the 42. I think ill have to have them both side by side to really know. It would be nice if someone had both to do a comparison especially with wrist shots.
> 
> Keep the wrist shots coming


----------



## ck2k01

ck2k01 said:


> I really dug the Ocean Titanium 500 GMT Premium when I first saw it.
> 
> Clear Rolex Batman cues, but with distinctive dial features, handset, and bezel numbering/font.
> 
> To me, this placed it squarely in the "inspired but not a straight homage from a WIS company" category that I'm currently focused on in my collecting.
> 
> Unfortunately, I have some size-limit preferences given my 6.5" wrist. As I read that Steinhart lugs tend to be fairly flat, the L2L was the most important measurement to me.
> 
> Because 42mm with _50mm L2L_ was just a tad too long for me based on past experience, I regrettably moved on.
> 
> Having not looked at Steinharts for a while (I'm not particularly moved by close homages), I was very excited to stumble upon the Ocean 39 GMT Premium 500 model the other day. I couldn't get it out of my mind after first sight.
> 
> In general, GMTs are my favorite complication, in part due to my work life, and in part due to my emotional resonance with traveling/exploring.
> 
> 39mm with 47.5mm L2L and 13.5mm tall is a good fit for me.
> 
> While the low weight of the Ti model speaks to me, I dug the greater versatility of the SS 39mm model in terms of being able to rotate SS bracelets. While I'm not much of a bracelet guy, I've got other GMTs that I always wear on straps, so the idea of wearing this on both oyster and jubilee bracelets appealed to me in light of the current state of my collection.
> 
> I also dug the heavy use of brushing on the watch head and bracelet. I'm not much of a polished guy.
> 
> Additionally, I like date complications, especially at the 6 position (a further distinguishing feature from its source of inspiration). And who doesn't appreciate a good dive depth rating?
> 
> The only thing I wasn't jazzed about was the unidirectional bezel. But I never seem to see that at this price point. So it is what it is.
> 
> Because I travel frequently enough but not crazy frequently, the lack of a bidirectional bezel wasn't a deal breaker for me in light of everything else this model has going for it.
> 
> In light of the foregoing, I just pulled the trigger on the watch direct from Steinhart (spurred in part by noticing that it was already sold out at Gnomon).
> 
> And like several others, I went ahead and added the OEM jubilee bracelet as well, as I suspect I'll often want to further distinguish it from the referent (Rolex Batman), mixing in a little hybrid style (Rolex Pepsi).
> 
> Thanks for the thread discussion and pictures thus far, guys. I look forward to posting some arrival shots in a few days' time, as Steinhart reportedly ships very quickly to the US (Mid-Atlantic).


Alright, picking back up from where I left off, I picked up the watch and extra jubilee bracelet yesterday from a local FedEx drop off location. I ordered from Steinhart on Saturday morning. My packages were in New Jersey and ready for delivery on Wednesday (although I then routed them somewhere for pick up, which added a day to the process). So another positive report regarding Steinhart's shipping speed.

I decided to contribute unboxing shots and initial impressions (quasi day one review).

Box and extra bracelet.










Micro adjustments on the clasp (4).










Brushed clasp with polished lock and beveling.

QC issue on the jubilee-very hard to open the clasp once sealed even after applying a lubricant, likely due to slightly bent "holding" prong, which is not the case with the same clasp on the oyster.

Also, aesthetically, while the fully brushed (on top) jubilee is nice, given the ceramic bezel and polished case sides, you might also consider an aftermarket jubilee with polished center links.




























Solid top/bottom-brushed links and end links that are polished on the sides, with screws (makes resizing an absolute breeze, assuming you have a micro screwdriver set).










Opening it up (nice box).























































Signed screw-down crown (operating the crown/winding is smooth/quiet) and sapphire crystal (steps up from the bezel and is then modestly domed after that).



















Ceramic bezel insert (cool font; the blue-black divide is a straight line, not a gradient; in the flesh, it's not overly glitzy).

Coin-edge bezel (easy to operate).

Printed dial (SKX-ish). I for one like the fonts and wordiness (Seadweller-ish). You get the "Swiss Made," if you care.

Date complication at the 6 (the white date wheel works well with the lumed white markers).

60-minute chapter ring (compliments the 24-hour bezel insert well).

Cool handset (white, but black toward center-Sinn-ish; and blue GMT hand).





































The stock oyster and popular Steinhart jubilee bracelets.

The oyster felt light/a little insubstantial to me, perhaps exaggerated by the taper down to 16mm at the clasp from 20mm at the lugs. The jubilee, which features the same taper, felt instantly better in hand. The added complexity of the jubilee links likely accounted for this.




























Polished case sides/no drilled lugs.

I think the polished case sides work fine given the pop of the ceramic bezel insert.

The coin-edge of the bezel is also polished.










Brushed topside of the fairly straight lugs (but which work well given the smaller case size of 39mm, yielding a 48mm l2l that will work for most).

Throughout the brushing/finishing looks good to my eye (not that I'm particularly discerning as to such things, mind you).

The bracelets align decently enough with the lugs (take a look across the various shots).










Resizing party (again, quite the breeze).




























Display sapphire case back (the innards look good) with "the deets" circling the rear crystal.










On 6.5-inch wrist this morning (looks/feels great-good size, good weight).



















Forgot to take lume shots. I'll get around to it at some point.

I'm not much of a timekeeping precisionist. I very rarely assess the +/- of my watches. So suffice it to say, the watch ticks 

All in all, I'm impressed. Almost everything I noted above (and in my quoted rationale for ordering the watch) are strengths of the watch IMO.

One could debate the polished case sides, coin-edge, and underside of the lugs (although you could brush these yourself I suppose).

One might also note the lack of drilled lugs (I imagine this thing will prove a strap monster-will undoubtedly look great on natos, tropic/rubber, shark mesh, etc.)

I'll also note some minor end links-to-case fit and clasp QC/tolerances issues.

Finally, I'm glad I ordered the jubilee for it. I'll give the oyster another go at some point, but my initial reaction was one of being underwhelmed with the feel.

Thus, there's little to critique about this thing. Hats off to Steinhart. They have a real winner here. Grab yourself one, for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russell44

Great post ck2k01, that sure is a beautiful watch. On the subject of the tight catch on the bracelet, don't worry, I've had mine for only 5 days and it is wearing in fine. Mine is the Ocean one 39 Green and I also put the Jubilee on it, definitely an improvement.


----------



## ck2k01

Russell44 said:


> Great post ck2k01, that sure is a beautiful watch. On the subject of the tight catch on the bracelet, don't worry, I've had mine for only 5 days and it is wearing in fine. Mine is the Ocean one 39 Green and I also put the Jubilee on it, definitely an improvement.


Thanks.

And glad to hear. I bent the "protruding up" prong back a little on one side with pliers (it was a little angled), and that seems to have loosened it up to a more acceptable degree of tightness.

Now I'm just toying around with the idea of swapping in a glidelock-type clasp on the jubilee . . .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vindic8

ck2k01 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> And glad to hear. I bent the "protruding up" prong back a little on one side with pliers (it was a little angled), and that seems to have loosened it up to a more acceptable degree of tightness.
> 
> Now I'm just toying around with the idea of swapping in a glidelock-type clasp on the jubilee . . .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which glidelock type clasp are you considering?


----------



## ck2k01

Vindic8 said:


> Which glidelock type clasp are you considering?


I'm open to suggestions.

I did a quick search and saw Parnis and random eBay/aliexpress options, but I need to do more research.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tat2

Jeffersc said:


> thejollywatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go!
> 
> I, too, would have preferred brushed bezel teeth. The large font doesn't bother me much. If it were any smaller, my bad eyes wouldn't be able to read anything. The perfect size makes up for everything that I don't like!
> 
> Thanks for the picture! it's going to be a tough decision between this one and the 42. I think ill have to have them both side by side to really know. It would be nice if someone had both to do a comparison especially with wrist shots.
> 
> Keep the wrist shots coming
> 
> 
> 
> The 16mm taper on the bracelet is killing it for me. I would prefer it only down to 18mm
> 
> T
Click to expand...


----------



## ck2k01

Tat2 said:


> Jeffersc said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 16mm taper on the bracelet is killing it for me. I would prefer it only down to 18mm
> 
> T
> 
> 
> 
> It's indeed a palpable taper.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## Russell44

ck2k01 said:


> I'm open to suggestions.
> 
> I did a quick search and saw Parnis and random eBay/aliexpress options, but I need to do more research.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Let us know what you sort out, I'm keen for a clasp upgrade myself.


----------



## Terry Lennox

I like the all brushed jubilee. I might oder one if I buy this watch.


----------



## slorollin

ck2k01 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> And glad to hear. I bent the "protruding up" prong back a little on one side with pliers (it was a little angled), and that seems to have loosened it up to a more acceptable degree of tightness.
> 
> Now I'm just toying around with the idea of swapping in a glidelock-type clasp on the jubilee . . .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I recall someone doing this when the OVM39 was first released. He even posted a "how to." A search of those threads could be useful.


----------



## ck2k01

slorollin said:


> I recall someone doing this when the OVM39 was first released. He even posted a "how to." A search of those threads could be useful.


Thanks, amigo.

Functionally appropriate this morning.














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DTS419

Great watch! I've been wanting a GMT for sometime but didn't want to settle for a Rolex copy. Looking forward to some video reviews.


----------



## slorollin

ck2k01 said:


> Thanks, amigo.
> 
> Functionally appropriate this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey, that's where it is supposed to be. And if the plane goes down over water you're good to 500 meters!


----------



## thejollywatcher

Farer rubber.




























Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## slorollin

ck2k01 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> And glad to hear. I bent the "protruding up" prong back a little on one side with pliers (it was a little angled), and that seems to have loosened it up to a more acceptable degree of tightness.
> 
> Now I'm just toying around with the idea of swapping in a glidelock-type clasp on the jubilee . . .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here you go. Glidelock .........

https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/how-glidelock-20mm-steinhart-bracelets-4810545.html


----------



## ck2k01

slorollin said:


> Here you go. Glidelock .........
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/how-glidelock-20mm-steinhart-bracelets-4810545.html


Much appreciated. Just bought a clasp from the bay to try.

Out of town for a bit, but I'll eventually update the thread as to how it goes.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Green suede.



















Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## ck2k01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## skipwilliams

Tat2 said:


> Jeffersc said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 16mm taper on the bracelet is killing it for me. I would prefer it only down to 18mm
> 
> T
> 
> 
> 
> The 16mm clasp really makes the watch comfortable and is a better match to the watch's overall small size, IMHO.
> 
> Skip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## thejollywatcher

NTH tropic rubber.



















Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## ck2k01

thejollywatcher said:


> NTH tropic rubber.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the talk of Tapa


Nice pairing. I have that strap so I'll keep it in my mind for when I get board of the bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher

Switched to a Barton.



















Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## Eeceew

Just got mine yesterday too.
Which is nicer, white or blue rubber strap.


----------



## Houls

Eeceew said:


> Just got mine yesterday too.
> Which is nicer, white or blue rubber strap.


What brand of strap is that? I love how it fits flush to the case.


----------



## MichaelMaggi

eeceew - Could you please tell us where you purchased those rubber straps?

The beauty of this watch (be it in the 39mm SS version or the 42mm Ti version) is the versatility of it. I like to wear it as a true sports watch more suited to warm weather, outdoor activities like at a pool or beach and that's why I have a rubber strap on it. But with it's metal bracelet, you can wear it to the office.


----------



## Eeceew

Houls said:


> What brand of strap is that? I love how it fits flush to the case.





MichaelMaggi said:


> eeceew - Could you please tell us where you purchased those rubber straps?
> 
> The beauty of this watch (be it in the 39mm SS version or the 42mm Ti version) is the versatility of it. I like to wear it as a true sports watch more suited to warm weather, outdoor activities like at a pool or beach and that's why I have a rubber strap on it. But with it's metal bracelet, you can wear it to the office.


I got it from a reseller in my country, I'm living in Singapore. Basically it's a Rubber B OEM.

Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vindic8

Mine just landed this afternoon. Very pleased. Pops nicely in the sunlight.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bluloo

Eeceew said:


> I got it from a reseller in my country, I'm living in Singapore. Basically it's a Rubber B OEM.
> 
> Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk


Do they have an online store?


----------



## Vindic8

I'm liking this watch.










Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01

Following up about the glidelock-type clasp from eBay (around $50 US).

The finishing immediately feels so-so but acceptable. It matches the "brushed on top, polished on the sides" Steinhart bracelets well.

The functional part works as it should. It doesn't leave you feeling wow-ed, but it does what it's supposed to do: fully open the clasp, pull down on the appropriate side of the bracelet to disengage the glidelock, slide the mechanism back and forth within the clasp to get the precise fit you're after, and finally press the bracelet connection back "down" to reengage the lock.

The middle link from the Steinhart oyster doesn't fit in the connecting space. I didn't proceed further. This seems like a simple enough mod, though: just shave some steel somewhere.

The middle two links from the jubilee fit in the gap on each respective end of the clasp. But the clasp side links are smaller than the jubilee's, plus the clasp connection lacks a center jubilee link. So there's a few mm of space for the middle links to slide back and forth.

This would seem to add some "jangle" and play, but I didn't notice much more of either on wrist compared to wearing the jubilee with the stock clasp. So I'm not bothered by it enough to figure out a mod solution.

The two screws that come with the clasp to connect both ends of the bracelet to the clasp are too thick for both the oyster and jubilee links. However, the thinner Steinhart screws work with the clasp side-end links. So you're good to go there.

In sum, while the eBay slide-lock-type clasp's fit and finish isn't flawless, with the Steinhart jubilee bracelet, this is a straightforward swap-in job. I recommend trying it if you're curious like I was. The Steinhart oyster bracelet, in contrast, will require some steel shaving.

Below are pictures of different aspects of the clasp to aid those who decide to try this as well. They correspond to my comments above. They also show the range of motion of the glidelock mechanism, how the bracelet works with the slide-lock mechanism, how the head of the two connecting screws have to be on the wrong side relative to the rest of the bracelet, etc. Enjoy!



































































































































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juice009

The watch looks fantastic but it was 4 issues for me. 2 of these issues are major and 2 of them are minor. I'll start with the major the dial looks cheap like the skx007 dial where the lume is just applied to the dial. The hour indices should be raised. GMT watch with uni-directional bezel makes no sense. Such a turn off. Should have been bi-directional bezel instead on uni-directional. The minor issues are no drilled lugs and buckle should have divers extension. Christopher ward offers divers extension buckle. 
Finally this is not really as issue but it would have been great to have the date at 3 with cyclops.


----------



## bluloo

ck2k01 said:


> Following up about the slide-lock-type clasp from eBay (around $50 US).
> 
> The finishing immediately feels so-so but acceptable. It matches the "brushed on top, polished on the sides" Steinhart bracelets well.
> 
> The functional part works as it should. It doesn't leave you feeling wow-ed, but it does what it's supposed to do: fully open the clasp, pull down on the appropriate side of the bracelet to disengage the slide lock, slide the mechanism back and forth within the clasp to get the precise fit you're after, and finally press the bracelet connection back "down" to reengage the lock.
> 
> The middle link from the Steinhart oyster doesn't fit in the connecting space. I didn't proceed further. This seems like a simple enough mod, though: just shave some steel somewhere.
> 
> The middle two links from the jubilee fit in the gap on each respective end of the clasp. But the clasp side links are smaller than the jubilee's, plus the clasp connection lacks a center jubilee link. So there's a few mm of space for the middle links to slide back and forth.
> 
> This would seem to add some "jangle" and play, but I didn't notice much more of either on wrist compared to wearing the jubilee with the stock clasp. So I'm not bothered by it enough to figure out a mod solution.
> 
> The two screws that come with the clasp to connect both ends of the bracelet to the clasp are too thick for both the oyster and jubilee links. However, the thinner Steinhart screws work with the clasp side-end links. So you're good to go there.
> 
> In sum, while the eBay slide-lock-type clasp's fit and finish isn't flawless, with the Steinhart jubilee bracelet, this is a straightforward swap-in job. I recommend trying it if you're curious like I was. The Steinhart oyster bracelet, in contrast, will require some steel shaving.
> 
> Below are pictures of different aspects of the clasp to aid those who decide to try this as well. They correspond to my comments above. They also show the range of motion of the slide-lock mechanism, how the bracelet works with the slide-lock mechanism, how the head of the two connecting screws have to be on the wrong side relative to the rest of the bracelet, etc. Enjoy!


That looks pretty good. Too bad the quality didn't match the watch, for that perfect fit.


----------



## soubido

Love it! I do agree that the bezel should be bidirectional but other than that, this is a great watch in a great size!


----------



## ck2k01

juice009 said:


> The watch looks fantastic but it was 4 issues for me. 2 of these issues are major and 2 of them are minor. I'll start with the major the dial looks cheap like the skx007 dial where the lume is just applied to the dial. The hour indices should be raised. GMT watch with uni-directional bezel makes no sense. Such a turn off. Should have been bi-directional bezel instead on uni-directional. The minor issues are no drilled lugs and buckle should have divers extension. Christopher ward offers divers extension buckle.
> Finally this is not really as issue but it would have been great to have the date at 3 with cyclops.


Concurred, less the date/cyclops preference. I love a date at the 6, and I'm neutral about the look of cyclops magnifiers.

I can also see an argument for the utilitarian vibe of the non-applied indices. But I can't ever say I loved this aspect of the SKX; so, I feel equally mixed about it here.

On the point of utilitarianism, I too prefer the functionality and perhaps even look/history of drilled lugs.

The lack of bidirectional bezels at this price point is annoying. I'm glad Halios is rectifying that soon.

The CW divers extension is sweet. I've had to resort to a so-so aftermarket solution to achieve similar functionality here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reeko

juice009 said:


> The watch looks fantastic but it was 4 issues for me. 2 of these issues are major and 2 of them are minor. I'll start with the major the dial looks cheap like the skx007 dial where the lume is just applied to the dial. The hour indices should be raised. GMT watch with uni-directional bezel makes no sense. Such a turn off. Should have been bi-directional bezel instead on uni-directional. The minor issues are no drilled lugs and buckle should have divers extension. Christopher ward offers divers extension buckle.
> Finally this is not really as issue but it would have been great to have the date at 3 with cyclops.


I agree with you in regards to the unidirectional bezel, but are there any brands offering bidirectional gmt bezels at this price point? I'm actually really curious to know.

The two tone ceramic looks great! I'm on the verge of buying it, but putting it on a jubilee. I don't like how the oyster band bracelet flows from the endlinks, it looks more integrated with the jubilee.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## juice009

reeko said:


> I agree with you in regards to the unidirectional bezel, but are there any brands offering bidirectional gmt bezels at this price point? I'm actually really curious to know.
> 
> The two tone ceramic looks great! I'm on the verge of buying it, but putting it on a jubilee. I don't like how the oyster band bracelet flows from the endlinks, it looks more integrated with the jubilee.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


At this price point. I can't think of any GMT bi-directional bezel. Even at little higher price point such as in Christopher Ward GMT it's uni-directional. It seems like it's easier for them to just slap a uni-directional bezel since they can mass produce the uni-directional bezel click spring. 
I have a bi-directional Seiko skx023 39mm. It's a discontinued watch but you can find them used on eBay.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin

One could argue that the uni-directional bezel is a safety feature because this is also a diver. But, as others have said I think it's about using parts that they already have in their warehouse. I have 6 GMTs, 3 uni, 3 bi. It's not a big deal to me to simply twist the bezel a little farther sometimes.
I was just noticing that my last 4 purchases all had painted indices. In general, they're probably cheaper to produce but, they're found on some very nice watches too, i.e. Omega, Tudor. In this case I prefer the paint to further differentiate from Rolex.
I would like drilled lugs also.
Cyclops lenses are pretty cheap. I wonder how a cyclops at 6 would look.


----------



## juice009

slorollin said:


> One could argue that the uni-directional bezel is a safety feature because this is also a diver. But, as others have said I think it's about using parts that they already have in their warehouse. I have 6 GMTs, 3 uni, 3 bi. It's not a big deal to me to simply twist the bezel a little farther sometimes.
> I was just noticing that my last 4 purchases all had painted indices. In general, they're probably cheaper to produce but, they're found on some very nice watches too, i.e. Omega, Tudor. In this case I prefer the paint to further differentiate from Rolex.
> I would like drilled lugs also.
> Cyclops lenses are pretty cheap. I wonder how a cyclops at 6 would look.


I think it's more about using the parts they already have in their warehouse. Also could you kindly mention the 3 GMTs watches that have bi-directional bezel. I prefer bi-directional bezel even on non-gmt. It's easier to keep track of time when desk diving. 
Would love to see how the watch looks with the Cyclops at 6. The Sapphire Cyclops can be bought for 10-12 dollars at eBay.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin

juice009 said:


> I think it's more about using the parts they already have in their warehouse. Also could you kindly mention the 3 GMTs watches that have bi-directional bezel. I prefer bi-directional bezel even on non-gmt. It's easier to keep track of time when desk diving.
> Would love to see how the watch looks with the Cyclops at 6. The Sapphire Cyclops can be bought for 10-12 dollars at eBay.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


The 3 with bi-bezels are the Omega 50th Anniversary SeaMaster GMT, Rolex GMT 16710, and Breitling Super Ocean GMT.
I think all bezels were bi-directional at one time. Don't know when the uni-directional bezel was introduced. Probably late 1960s I would guess.


----------



## tmvu13

slorollin said:


> The 3 with bi-bezels are the Omega 50th Anniversary SeaMaster GMT, Rolex GMT 16710, and Breitling Super Ocean GMT.
> I think all bezels were bi-directional at one time. Don't know when the uni-directional bezel was introduced. Probably late 1960s I would guess.


Glycine's GMT and Purist variations have bi-directional bezels as well.


----------



## ck2k01

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01

ck2k01 said:


> [/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190320/dd2e8e9790d52a8c2db2841c20d1fe0d.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> [/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190320/5a755a1fd099094de402cb501ec671ac.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Having just now looked at Rolex's Baselworld offerings, it appears that they agreed with us in this thread that the Batman vibe looks cool with a jubilee.

Which also makes me think to mention, as a status update regarding the glidelock-type clasp from the bay, I'm really enjoying it a few days in.

The mechanism is enjoyable to operate, not to mention the adjustable comfort level you can achieve as needed.

I also haven't noticed the slightly imperfect fit with the bracelet in terms of sound or look either.

The finishing? Eh, for 50 bucs, and given that it and the watch are getting desk dived anyway, it's fine.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juice009

Duplicate


----------



## juice009

ck2k01 said:


> Having just now looked at Rolex's Baselworld offerings, it appears that they agreed with us in this thread that the Batman vibe looks cool with a jubilee.
> 
> Which also makes me think to mention, as a status update regarding the glidelock-type clasp from the bay, I'm really enjoying it a few days in.
> 
> The mechanism is enjoyable to operate, not to mention the adjustable comfort level you can achieve as needed.
> 
> I also haven't noticed the slightly imperfect fit with the bracelet in terms of sound or look either.
> 
> The finishing? Eh, for 50 bucs, and given that it and the watch are getting desk dived anyway, it's fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Could you kindly provide link to eBay for it. I need two divers extension buckle over for my mesh bracelet and other for my super engineer bracelet. I'm curious if this buckle will fit my bracelet end that goes into the buckle coz the buckle mechanism is different compared to others. TIA

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin

ck2k01 said:


> Having just now looked at Rolex's Baselworld offerings, it appears that they agreed with us in this thread that the Batman vibe looks cool with a jubilee. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, it looks great on the jubilee. I think it would look pretty cool on a coarse shark mesh too. It's a good match. Don't know if I would go for brushed or polished mesh. Probably brushed, but I could be talked out of it. As has been said, "When I get bored with the jubilee I'll give it a try."


----------



## ck2k01

juice009 said:


> Could you kindly provide link to eBay for it. I need two divers extension buckle over for my mesh bracelet and other for my super engineer bracelet. I'm curious if this buckle will fit my bracelet end that goes into the buckle coz the buckle mechanism is different compared to others. TIA
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Sure: https://www.ebay.com/itm/HIGH-QUALI...m212be65c9f:g:OCMAAOSwi2lZikGb&frcectupt=true


----------



## ck2k01

slorollin said:


> Yeah, it looks great on the jubilee. I think it would look pretty cool on a coarse shark mesh too. It's a good match. Don't know if I would go for brushed or polished mesh. Probably brushed, but I could be talked out of it. As has been said, "When I get bored with the jubilee I'll give it a try."


I like the idea. Since the clasp connects to a center link (e.g., oyster) or center links (e.g., jubilee), you'd need to dremel off some of the peripheral links at the end of each side of the mesh.


----------



## slorollin

ck2k01 said:


> I like the idea. Since the clasp connects to a center link (e.g., oyster) or center links (e.g., jubilee), you'd need to dremel off some of the peripheral links at the end of each side of the mesh.


Hah! I meant the watch would look good on the mesh! Lol. Though the clasp would look good too. Your mind has been in "clasp mode" and I wasn't very clear.


----------



## ck2k01

slorollin said:


> Hah! I meant the watch would look good on the mesh! Lol. Though the clasp would look good too. Your mind has been in "clasp mode" and I wasn't very clear.




I'll give the look a try soon!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barkdog

First Steinhart; first post in a long time, too. But I'm LOVING this watch. Biggest surprises so far include the glorious lume. The illuminated bezel makes it feel like an entirely different (larger, in a fun way) watch in the night! And the lume lasts all night, too. (It may not 'flare' as bright as some Seikos I own, but the staying power is on-par if not better!)

I was also surprised with how small it FEELS/looks from the wearer's perspective... contrasted with how much presence it has on the wrist from an observer's viewpoint.

Here are some shots vs. a Seiko SKX009, enjoy! (Each watch is on it's own brand's jubilee.) The Steinhart feels sooo much smaller/thinner/easier to way, and classier, too (vs. the SKX)... but visually, they both look closer to the same size that I'd have expected! I'm thrilled to have both: the Seiko will become my beater now... and the Steinhart, well, it'll join me in the office, on vacations ... everywhere.
View attachment 13996267

View attachment 13996271

View attachment 13996277

View attachment 13996281


----------



## doughboy warrior

I am moments away from ordering this. Barkdog is pushing me closer to it


----------



## Barkdog

doughboy warrior said:


> I am moments away from ordering this. Barkdog is pushing me closer to it


Allow me to push just a teensy bit more, by addressing some concerns I had when ordering:

"Could the hands/dial be a bit TOO sporty for work." In person, nope, they look terrific on the watch. NOT too sporty. The watch is small/classy enough, that they perfectly clear to read and offer a nice 'pop' of white (and they make it easy to tune-out or ignore the GMT hand (which I mostly do). I also disfavor excessive writing or words on dials, but the words/writing are less noticeable in person.

"Could it not have some more blue, like the Titanium 42mm version?" Nope, GREAT call Steinhart. Any more color on this smaller model (with it's gorgeous blue or "BLNR" bezel) might've made too busy.

"But I like applied indices." Yeah, me too, usually. But once the watch arrived, I literally forgot they were painted: it took HOURS to notice because they compliment the flat/bold but classy white hands so well.

"The bezel should be bi-directional." Sure, but in practice this barely / rarely slows me down. I like the security of bezels not getting bumped around, and this one won't move on accident.

Now, two 'critiques' I still have:

1 - Drilled lugs would've been nice. (Speaking of strap convenience, I believe this watch looks way better on a thin vs. thick NATO strap - it lies much better on the wrist that way.)

2 - The supplied oyster bracelet is great, but the center of the end link dives sharply enough on my 7 - 7.25'' wrist that it almost looked a little disjointed at that one juncture. Of course, I was lucky to also order the jubilee, which I think I'll be using most (i'm digging the retro vibe on those). I'll still use the oyster, too!


----------



## Jeffersc

Barkdog said:


> Allow me to push just a teensy bit more, by addressing some concerns I had when ordering:
> 
> "Could the hands/dial be a bit TOO sporty for work." In person, nope, they look terrific on the watch. NOT too sporty. The watch is small/classy enough, that they perfectly clear to read and offer a nice 'pop' of white (and they make it easy to tune-out or ignore the GMT hand (which I mostly do). I also disfavor excessive writing or words on dials, but the words/writing are less noticeable in person.
> 
> "Could it not have some more blue, like the Titanium 42mm version?" Nope, GREAT call Steinhart. Any more color on this smaller model (with it's gorgeous blue or "BLNR" bezel) might've made too busy.
> 
> "But I like applied indices." Yeah, me too, usually. But once the watch arrived, I literally forgot they were painted: it took HOURS to notice because they compliment the flat/bold but classy white hands so well.
> 
> "The bezel should be bi-directional." Sure, but in practice this barely / rarely slows me down. I like the security of bezels not getting bumped around, and this one won't move on accident.
> 
> Now, two 'critiques' I still have:
> 
> 1 - Drilled lugs would've been nice. (Speaking of strap convenience, I believe this watch looks way better on a thin vs. thick NATO strap - it lies much better on the wrist that way.)
> 
> 2 - The supplied oyster bracelet is great, but the center of the end link dives sharply enough on my 7 - 7.25'' wrist that it almost looked a little disjointed at that one juncture. Of course, I was lucky to also order the jubilee, which I think I'll be using most (i'm digging the retro vibe on those). I'll still use the oyster, too!


One of the things I notice and is holding me back is the polished bezel teeth (and the text on the dial). Does anyone here know how difficult it would be to brush the Teeth? Either at home or brought to a watch shop.


----------



## doughboy warrior

Barkdog - thank you for taking the time to push me over the edge . I am most definitely leaning towards pressing buy over the weekend.


----------



## CoachRockne

+1 to this comment from dub82, I had a steinhart 39 pepsi GMT and the GMT hand never worked properly. such a disappointment. maybe they have it figured out for this new model, but me, I will sit this one out til it's for sure that Steinhart has sorted its GMT problems out.



dub82 said:


> Houls,
> 
> We have all heard about the unending Steinhart issues with the GMT mechanism on the ETA 2893-2. I do not understand why Steinhart cannot fix this problem. Didn't you have that same issue with an Ocean Titanium piece? Are you tempting faith here?


----------



## ck2k01

So far all’s well with my gmt complication. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skipwilliams

Jeffersc said:


> One of the things I notice and is holding me back is the polished bezel teeth (and the text on the dial). Does anyone here know how difficult it would be to brush the Teeth? Either at home or brought to a watch shop.


Mine looks so good and is so comfortable that the polished teeth are a non issue. Every time I wear it, I like it more.

I especially like the super readable hands and the blue bezel color. Much more to my liking than a the red on the Pepsi

Skip

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Scofield8

anyone have any idea what the weight is? i'm a little concerned it may be too large on my 6.25 inch wrists. 47.5 lug to lug and 13 mm thickness starts to get up there in size for me. how small does it wear?


----------



## ck2k01

Scofield8 said:


> anyone have any idea what the weight is? i'm a little concerned it may be too large on my 6.25 inch wrists. 47.5 lug to lug and 13 mm thickness starts to get up there in size for me. how small does it wear?


Not sure about the weight. Feels substantial without being heavy.

Height wise, it wears shorter than 13mm.

Length wise, it wears closer to a 40mm than a 38mm because of the l2l.

Here it is on my 6.5-inch wrist. As someone who's sensitive to small wrist concerns, I think it'd work fine for you-it'd just be close to your max.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mauric

Eeceew said:


> Just got mine yesterday too.
> Which is nicer, white or blue rubber strap.


The blue one looks gorgeous. Which is store in Singapur is this one? How much did you pay for it? This rubber B is intended for which particular model watch?


----------



## StevenNguyen

double post , sry


----------



## StevenNguyen

ck2k01 said:


> Not sure about the weight. Feels substantial without being heavy.
> 
> Height wise, it wears shorter than 13mm.
> 
> Length wise, it wears closer to a 40mm than a 38mm because of the l2l.
> 
> Here it is on my 6.5-inch wrist. As someone who's sensitive to small wrist concerns, I think it'd work fine for you-it'd just be close to your max.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


looking good on your wrist , i also have a small wrist around 6 inch and i love this one , hope it fit because SH have a lug too straight not curved


----------



## ck2k01

StevenNguyen said:


> looking good on your wrist , i also have a small wrist around 6 inch and i love this one , hope it fit because SH have a lug too straight not curved


Still loving it. I've been wearing it a lot this week. The jubilee is very comfortable, and the glidelock I added to it is fun to mess with.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## husonfirst

I really want to like this watch but it appears they used the same hands as that of the 42mm. The hands seem just a bit too big relative to the dial.


----------



## Techme

husonfirst said:


> I really want to like this watch but it appears they used the same hands as that of the 42mm. The hands seem just a bit too big relative to the dial.


I believe that has been an issue for others in regard to the OVM 39. I thought the hour land looked a bit chubby.

I think the hands on this watch look alright though.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01

Chubby but the lengths are good. 

I for one appreciate the chub as distinctive. 

And they compliment the stubby gmt hand. Although even the stout gmt hand has good length because of the thin stick extension that comes out of the top of the triangle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelMaggi

husonfirst said:


> I really want to like this watch but it appears they used the same hands as that of the 42mm. The hands seem just a bit too big relative to the dial.


As an owner of the 42mm, the hands make the watch very sporty. I wish it weren't that sporty looking because it makes the watch less versatile. I don't think the hands too big for the 39mm.


----------



## Barkdog

ck2k01 said:


> Chubby but the lengths are good.
> 
> I for one appreciate the chub as distinctive.
> 
> And they compliment the stubby gmt hand.


Yes, agreed. In person, they strike me as 'sporty & clearly legible, different' in roughly that order... and given the sporty white-ness, they also seem to off-set the bling factor just a bit, in a good way. They do not strike me as off-balanced, or too large.

To confess, the hands are high on the list of reason I pulled the trigger on this watch. (And I do not like the 'mercedes' hands on most watches - they've always struck me as somewhat feminine, sorry.) So, when I saw 39mm, original-looking / legible handset, and date at 6 o'clock, I thought 'uh-oh, I need it...'


----------



## slorollin

The high contrast of the bright, white , thickish hands with the black dial makes it easily legible at a glance in any setting and helps to differentiate from brand "R".
They are a big part of why I like this watch so much. ymmv


----------



## Magnum_99

It's a really cool watch except it should have had standard sword hands. Those hands look gimmicky.


----------



## Magnum_99

OP, Where did you get the glide lock?


----------



## ck2k01

Magnum_99 said:


> OP, Where did you get the glide lock?


Search my name in this thread for the link.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scofield8

ck2k01 said:


> Not sure about the weight. Feels substantial without being heavy.
> 
> Height wise, it wears shorter than 13mm.
> 
> Length wise, it wears closer to a 40mm than a 38mm because of the l2l.
> 
> Here it is on my 6.5-inch wrist. As someone who's sensitive to small wrist concerns, I think it'd work fine for you-it'd just be close to your max.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks, im gonna look into getting this watch!


----------



## Vindic8

Happy Hump Day!










Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01

Vindic8 said:


> Happy Hump Day!
> 
> [/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190403/d767a97d1591b198803b4262aa787bdb.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Great shot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scofield8

Oof, steinhart told me the watch head weighs 90 grams, that's quite a bit heavier than I'm used to. I may have to pass....


----------



## ck2k01

Scofield8 said:


> Oof, steinhart told me the watch head weighs 90 grams, that's quite a bit heavier than I'm used to. I may have to pass....


For what it's worth, I've never noticed the watch to feel distinctively heavy relative to any of my other watches.

Quite the opposite, on the jubilee, all I've ever thought to myself while it was on wrist is, "this watch and bracelet combo is really comfy."

So I wouldn't be put off by the reported weight. But I suppose YMMV (I guess maybe if someone was coming from a vintage, quartz, titanium, or non-dive collection?).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scofield8

ck2k01 said:


> For what it's worth, I've never noticed the watch to feel distinctively heavy relative to any of my other watches.
> 
> Quite the opposite, on the jubilee, all I've ever thought to myself while it was on wrist is, "this watch and bracelet combo is really comfy."
> 
> So I wouldn't be put off by the reported weight. But I suppose YMMV (I guess maybe if someone was coming from a vintage, quartz, or titanium collection?).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I wore my orient makos (75g) for years before deciding to sell it since it was too large and uncomfortable. that was also wider (41mm). i've switched to a maen hudson, which is perfect at 65g. 90g is a substantial increase. I'm also not a metal bracelet guy, so im definitely not used to the heavy weight on my wrist (would've swapped it onto a nato). i'll still debate it a bit more internally since those looks are killer, but i'd rather err on the side of caution when returns aren't that easy.


----------



## slorollin

Are any of you Ocean 39 GMT Premium 500 owners having problems with the GMT complication as are described here in other Steinhart GMT threads?
Mine is aligned perfectly, sets easily and tracks as it should. How about the rest of you?


----------



## ck2k01

slorollin said:


> Are any of you Ocean 39 GMT Premium 500 owners having problems with the GMT complications as are described here in other Steinhart GMT threads?
> Mine is aligned perfectly, sets easily and tracks as it should. How about the rest of you?


Ditto

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skipwilliams

slorollin said:


> Are any of you Ocean 39 GMT Premium 500 owners having problems with the GMT complication as are described here in other Steinhart GMT threads?
> Mine is aligned perfectly, sets easily and tracks as it should. How about the rest of you?


Mine is perfect and it's gotten a LOT of wear

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Scofield8

Ended up buying a "used" one

It is indeed at just about the max size I can wear, but still decently comfortable


----------



## Scofield8

duplicate post


----------



## ck2k01

Scofield8 said:


> Ended up buying a "used" one
> 
> It is indeed at just about the max size I can wear, but still decently comfortable
> 
> [/ATTACH=CONFIG]14073679[/ATTACH]


Looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mauric

ck2k01 said:


> Still loving it. I've been wearing it a lot this week. The jubilee is very comfortable, and the glidelock I added to it is fun to mess with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It looks amazing with that clasp. Could you indicate from which seller did you get it, please?

Did you have to make some adjustments to the bracelet?


----------



## ck2k01

Mauric said:


> It looks amazing with that clasp. Could you indicate from which seller did you get it, please?
> 
> Did you have to make some adjustments to the bracelet?


Thanks!

Scroll up a few-I posted the seller link somewhere, and before that an explanation and pics of the install.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DTS419

slorollin said:


> Are any of you Ocean 39 GMT Premium 500 owners having problems with the GMT complication as are described here in other Steinhart GMT threads?
> Mine is aligned perfectly, sets easily and tracks as it should. How about the rest of you?


What problems are you referencing? On mine, when I adjust the GMT hand it sometimes misses, that is it will skip or miss a movement as I'm turning the crown as if the gears slipped or something. Im not sure if that is normal or not?? Otherwise the GMT hand seems to be in alignment although I think it is a hair ahead at the top of each hour.


----------



## acheongtk

Wished they had a rootbeer variant tho. That would look really sick


----------



## ck2k01

Still really enjoying this piece.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gubro

How about the accuracy? What are yours gaining/losing?


----------



## slorollin

Running +5 sec/day


----------



## ck2k01

I tell myself I don't time my watches because of wabi-sabi-beauty in imperfection, perfection is temporary and stressful, bla bla.

In reality I'm just too lazy to check and I have too many watches to notice 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WOXOF

Gubro said:


> How about the accuracy? What are yours gaining/losing?


Mine was +5 sec/day as well.

Sent from my SM-J337V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gubro

WOXOF said:


> Mine was +5 sec/day as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J337V using Tapatalk


Thanks, that sounds really good, it's within COSC boundaries.

Sent from my MI 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchElite

Someone experienced dirty markers ?

Does they get dirty fast ?


----------



## ck2k01

DutchElite said:


> Someone experienced dirty markers ?
> 
> Does they get dirty fast ?


The dial indices? No.

The sapphire crystal and ceramic bezel insert smudge easily, but so was to be expected.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchElite

ck2k01 said:


> The dial indices? No.
> 
> The sapphire crystal and ceramic bezel insert smudge easily, but so was to be expected.


Yeah i mean the insert markers. They get dirty fast ?
And is it cleanable ?


----------



## ck2k01

DutchElite said:


> Yeah i mean the insert markers. They get dirty fast ?
> And is it cleanable ?


I haven't noticed anything of note. In certain bright lighting the luminous material is more noticeable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gerrit75

I just received mine yesterday. Great and quick delivery by Gnomon. And holy cow, it looks much better in real life than on the photos!


----------



## dub82

gerrit75 said:


> I just received mine yesterday. Great and quick delivery by Gnomon. And holy cow, it looks much better in real life than on the photos!


Congratulations! how well does the GMT mechanism work?


----------



## dub82

gerrit75 said:


> I just received mine yesterday. Great and quick delivery by Gnomon. And holy cow, it looks much better in real life than on the photos!


Congratulations! how well does the GMT mechanism work?


----------



## Gubro

I finally pulled the trigger. 
I'm in love with it. My first Steinhart and my first 2893, so looking forward to seeing what it is capable of. 
It looks smaller in the box than it does on the wrist, I honestly thought it will be too small, but seeing it on my wrist it's just the right size. 
Surprisingly potent lume, look at the photo!









Sent from my MI 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01

Gubro said:


> I finally pulled the trigger.
> I'm in love with it. My first Steinhart and my first 2893, so looking forward to seeing what it is capable of.
> It looks smaller in the box than it does on the wrist, I honestly thought it will be too small, but seeing it on my wrist it's just the right size.
> Surprisingly potent lume, look at the photo! [/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190520/372d74c2fd6dc27901f347a41dd57098.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190520/fc57db44ac7dd1e92df4f6dc1a588097.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Sent from my MI 9 using Tapatalk


Enjoy!

I've had mine for a few months, and as things go, newer acquisitions have since often displaced it for wrist time, but this one still brings a smile to my face every time I put it on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gerrit75

dub82 said:


> Congratulations! how well does the GMT mechanism work?


Does work perfectly so far. I had asked Gnomon if they could send a QC photo of the hand alignment, which Anders complied with in lightning speed before sending the watch.


----------



## arislan

New addition. Luv it









Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01

IMO, still the best Batman-vibe alternative.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01

As it was meant: from the office right to the boat today. Too bad there wasn't also an airplane around 
































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJP2013

Just bought one of these and gave my old man the 42mm Titanium 500. The quality is way better than the 42mm. I'm actually very impressed with it at the price point and it certainly doesn't feel 1/10th of my GMT Master II in terms of quality.


----------



## Time Lane

My bezel is also fairly stiff. The one on my OVM39 was stiff too. I kept rotating it whenever I thought of it and it eventually loosened up. Being the same case I more or less expected it to be tight. I would prefer it to be more free........oh well. No biggie at all to me.


----------



## ck2k01

CJP2013 said:


> Just bought one of these and gave my old man the 42mm Titanium 500. The quality is way better than the 42mm. I'm actually very impressed with it at the price point and it certainly doesn't feel 1/10th of my GMT Master II in terms of quality.


Concurred. It's a really great value prop. Great style to boot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flanzer

I'm about to pull the trigger on this watch, but I want to make sure everything will be in order. Firstly, from reading this thread, I will be buying the jubilee strap also. That looks class and really sets the watch off!

Secondly, I'll like to buy a rubber strap too, but as Steinhart don't do a rubber strap in 20mm, I've to look elsewhere. Would this work on the watch? strapsco(dot)com/product/rubber-replacement-strap-for-rolex-daytona/ ... 

I'll have to check if there's a glide lock mechanism on the clasp. That would be a bonus. I'm more concerned at the watch end, and how flush it will sit. I'd like it to sit as flush as possible. I welcome any comments or advice


----------



## flanzer

I'm about to pull the trigger on this watch, but I want to make sure everything will be in order. Firstly, from reading this thread, I will be buying the jubilee strap also. That looks class and really sets the watch off!

Secondly, I'll like to buy a rubber strap too, but as Steinhart don't do a rubber strap in 20mm, I've to look elsewhere. Would this work on the watch? strapsco . com/product/rubber-replacement-strap-for-rolex-daytona/ 

I'll have to check if there's a glide lock mechanism on the clasp. That would be a bonus. I'm more concerned at the watch end, and how flush it will sit. I'd like it to sit as flush as possible. I welcome any comments or advice


----------



## sea_urchin

The font, I really don't know what to make of it, I think because it is sized differently on each line it just looks out of sorts, the TT model font looks in proportion and more reserved, whereas the 39mm just seems too loud, in your face so to speak, and by dropping the 'one' they have had to stretch out 'ocean', it is an awesome watch and I am very tempted (probably why I am being so pinickity) but the font, sometimes I like it and sometimes I think it looks off somehow, not disliking it but thinking it could be improved if it were more in proportion, but then maybe that would take away the more sporty look of it ...


----------



## ck2k01

^^ a glide lock aftermarket clasp mod (the feature isn't stock) is doable on the jubilee (the aftermarket clasp I'm using doesn't work on the oyster). Search my name in this thread for my posts about doing this mod.

^ I've never been bothered by the wall of text here or elsewhere. I kind of dig a wall of text at the 6  Sporty indeed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01

It's interesting:

Batman bezels aren't quite my favorite color way, yet I really enjoy when my outfit causes me to reach for this watch.

It's something about how all of the various details of this watch come together. The gestalt consistently leaves me with a sense of joy whenever I have the watch on wrist.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluloo

flanzer said:


> I'm about to pull the trigger on this watch, but I want to make sure everything will be in order. Firstly, from reading this thread, I will be buying the jubilee strap also. That looks class and really sets the watch off!
> 
> Secondly, I'll like to buy a rubber strap too, but as Steinhart don't do a rubber strap in 20mm, I've to look elsewhere. Would this work on the watch? strapsco . com/product/rubber-replacement-strap-for-rolex-daytona/
> 
> I'll have to check if there's a glide lock mechanism on the clasp. That would be a bonus. I'm more concerned at the watch end, and how flush it will sit. I'd like it to sit as flush as possible. I welcome any comments or advice


Looks like that 20mm strap should work (most 20mm straight end straps should fit). It's an even more beautiful watch in person.


----------



## dub82

Here is my Ocean 39 GMT with a MN strap. I have had this watch for over a month, very happy with it. No technical issues with the GMT mechanism. It looks great in person!


----------



## michelskovbo

ck2k01 said:


> It's interesting:
> 
> Batman bezels aren't quite my favorite color way, yet I really enjoy when my outfit causes me to reach for this watch.
> 
> It's something about how all of the various details of this watch come together. The gestalt consistently leaves me with a sense of joy whenever I have the watch on wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great pictures ! Wondering if this clasp would work? https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Silver-S...663423?hash=item42002b0eff:g:9eEAAOSwICJcytOq

The one you posted earlier is located in the US and I'm in EU. So the shipping price is the same as the item, plus tax and import comes on top of that. Think that would be to expensive for a clasp for this watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01

michelskovbo said:


> Great pictures ! Wondering if this clasp would work? https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Silver-S...663423?hash=item42002b0eff:g:9eEAAOSwICJcytOq
> 
> The one you posted earlier is located in the US and I'm in EU. So the shipping price is the same as the item, plus tax and import comes on top of that. Think that would be to expensive for a clasp for this watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks 

No experience with it but at the price it won't hurt too much to take a gamble and try! I've had my fair deal of both successes and failures with random no-name bracelets and clasps off the bay 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michelskovbo

Thanks - I pulled the trigger on it


----------



## michelskovbo

Has anyone tried to polish the centerlinks on the bracelet? 
Think it would look pretty cool (like the Rolex batman bracelet)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99

Any owners of the Steinhart 39mm gmt care to comment on the fit of this smaller version on the wrist?

I've had both the 42mm gmt (titanium) and non-gmt versions of it and found that the size, in particular with the straighter lugs annoying with the fit to my 7" wrist. Had several versions of the Squale 30 atmos GMTs and whilst those were big they were a better fit than the 42mm Steinharts. 

Looking through the thread the jubilee, which I'm not normally a fan of, looks a better fit with the drape from the SELs......


----------



## ck2k01

Hornet99 said:


> Any owners of the Steinhart 39mm gmt care to comment on the fit of this smaller version on the wrist?
> 
> I've had both the 42mm gmt (titanium) and non-gmt versions of it and found that the size, in particular with the straighter lugs annoying with the fit to my 7" wrist. Had several versions of the Squale 30 atmos GMTs and whilst those were big they were a better fit than the 42mm Steinharts.
> 
> Looking through the thread the jubilee, which I'm not normally a fan of, looks a better fit with the drape from the SELs......


About max length on my 6.5" with the long lugs.

But works.




























I've been meaning to try the oyster again, which I never even sized. I'll report back with a compare and contrast with the jubilee's drape when I do.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry Lennox

I really like this watch on the jubilee bracelet. Glad Steinhart went with all brushed on their version.


----------



## Hornet99

ck2k01 said:


> About max length on my 6.5" with the long lugs.
> 
> But works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been meaning to try the oyster again, which I never even sized. I'll report back with a compare and contrast with the jubilee's drape when I do.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, appreciate the feedback and would be very interested to see how the oyster changes things :-! :-!

It looks really good on the jubilee and the straight lugs look OK on your wrist, your wrist seems fairly flat, like mine.


----------



## ck2k01

Hornet99 said:


> Thanks, appreciate the feedback and would be very interested to see how the oyster changes things :-! :-!
> 
> It looks really good on the jubilee and the straight lugs look OK on your wrist, your wrist seems fairly flat, like mine.


Didn't forget about this.

Finally got around to resizing the oyster.

Because it uses female end links, it works on a 6.5" just as well as the jubilee.

If you can get the number of links you optimally need on each side of the bracelet honed in well (viz., a smaller number at the 6 so that the bracelet doesn't tend to shift the watch head/lugs on your wrist unevenly toward the 12), you're golden.
































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slorollin

ck2k01 said:


> If you can get the number of links you optimally need on each side of the bracelet honed in well (viz., a smaller number at the 6 so that the bracelet doesn't tend to shift the watch head/lugs on your wrist unevenly toward the 12), you're golden.


That is a good tip for both noobs and journeymen. Such a simple thing makes such a big difference. For years, and I mean like 30 years, I made them as even as possible thinking symmetry was the way to go.


----------



## celicanegrita

Finally, mine arrived home today...


----------



## celicanegrita

What caliber mounts your O39 GMT500 Premium watch? Mine comes with the Sellita SW330...


----------



## ck2k01

celicanegrita said:


> Finally, mine arrived home today...
> 
> [/img]https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/48918616463_a16794b379_c.jpg[/img]


Looks great 

Not an awesome shot today but it'll suffice:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## celicanegrita

ck2k01 said:


> Looks great
> 
> Not an awesome shot today but it'll suffice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice pic! Better in the oyster bracelet that in the jubilee...


----------



## ck2k01

celicanegrita said:


> Nice pic! Better in the oyster bracelet that in the jubilee...


Thanks!

I still prefer the jubilee for comfort at least, especially with the aftermarket glidelock-type clasp I put on it that didn't work with the oyster. But having both is nice for the variety.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cost&Found

cheaper than the rolly batman!


----------



## RSDA

Hi all.

I'm thinking about picking up one of these. A question for owners...the hands aren't too bold? From photos, I'm wondering whether their size—plus the contrast against the dark background—is a really strong effect.

Thanks.


----------



## ck2k01

RSDA said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I'm thinking about picking up one of these. A question for owners...the hands aren't too bold? From photos, I'm wondering whether their size-plus the contrast against the dark background-is a really strong effect.
> 
> Thanks.


They're definitely bold. But they, along with the printed indices, bezel font, and rich blue of the bezel give the watch it's own, extra-sporty look relative to the homage elements.

IMO the biggest drawbacks of the watch are the straight lugs (offset by appreciation for the thin case) and slippery bezel grip (offset by the cool bezel font and Batman color way).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## celicanegrita

I love that bold hands!!!


----------



## celicanegrita

Finally, I have ordered the jubilee bracelet from Steinhart. Surprisingly, I was not applied from shipping cost...happy then.


----------



## celicanegrita

sorry, this post is duplicated.


----------



## celicanegrita

celicanegrita said:


> Finally, I have ordered the jubilee bracelet from Steinhart. Surprisingly, I was not applied from shipping cost...happy then.


----------



## ck2k01

celicanegrita said:


> [/img]https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/48958313711_7a1405ec52_c.jpg[/img]
> 
> [/img]https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/48957760653_ac2255dd44_c.jpg[/img]


It's nice, right? I love mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camaroz1985

It does look good on jubilee too. I've never worn one, but when (not if) I pick one of these up, I will have to grab a jubilee for it too.


----------



## celicanegrita

ck2k01 said:


> It's nice, right? I love mine.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah...very well made. It really worths the price you pay for it and looks fantastic on the 39ners 
Thank you for the idea!


----------



## celicanegrita

I have to try the jubilee in this little beauty...


----------



## Russell44

Here it is on an Ocean 1 39.


----------



## Relo60

Finally pulled the trigger on this one (other watches got in the way). Love the dial especially on the rehaut:-!

Tuesday👍🏽🖖🏽


----------



## celicanegrita

Trackdays and my gmt 500


----------



## tmvu13

I'm leaning toward getting one of these. I've read that early models had issues with the movement--oil being dried out or something. Can someone whose owned one for a few months or year comment on his or her experience thus far?


----------



## ck2k01

tmvu13 said:


> I'm leaning toward getting one of these. I've read that early models had issues with the movement--oil being dried out or something. Can someone whose owned one for a few months or year comment on his or her experience thus far?


I've had one since the day they dropped. No problems whatsoever (besides an overly firm clasp on one of the bracelets). Still love it. Hell, if they did a Coke color way I'd consider adding another. Only things I'd improve are the unidirectional bezel, the slippery bezel grip, and the overly long and straight lugs.

Day 1 shots:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmvu13

has anyone tried modding this watch, specifically the bezel? if so, where did you get it from?


----------



## ck2k01

Traveling for the holidays and brought this along as my GMT companion.

I'm really feeling the bezel color way at the moment. Blue-black is not just cool looking but also the most logical for a GMT complication (blue = day, black = night).

Not saying that other color ways don't look cool; just that the Batman makes a lot of sense.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01

Still loving it as my travel bud.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Automaticwaterman

I apologize if this has been asked and addressed. Does anyone own both the 39 and 500 premium? 
I’m asking because I’d like input on size. I’ve decided my next purchase will be a Steinhart GMT and likely the premium since the black blue is a favorite. 
I have just over a 7” wrist and usually wear my Garmin fénix 5x. Just trying to make an informed decision.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## celicanegrita

I have got a 7" wrist too...and I am using a Garmin Fenix 5 for training. I have mechanical watches from 39mm to 42mm. In my case, I chose the GMT 500 39mm version and I love it!!!! In fact, I got three Steinhart 39mm versions and I prefer this size than the 42mm...I think any version will fit you great! Your wrist size is perfect for both sizes.

You can check mine on this same thread...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/ocean-39-gmt-premium-500-a-4899815-26.html


----------



## Automaticwaterman

celicanegrita said:


> I have got a 7" wrist too...and I am using a Garmin Fenix 5 for training. I have mechanical watches from 39mm to 42mm. In my case, I chose the GMT 500 39mm version and I love it!!!! In fact, I got three Steinhart 39mm versions and I prefer this size than the 42mm...I think any version will fit you great! Your wrist size is perfect for both sizes.
> 
> You can check mine on this same thread...
> 
> Thank you. That really helped persuade me to the 39. It just seems to "fit" every size wrist a little better. I plan to wear the watch daily so I believe I'd be more comfortable with a 39.
> 
> With that said, I've been back and forth between the Ocean 39 gmt black ceramic and the Ocean 39 explorer gnomon edition. But with no date the explorer is having a hard time convincing me. I sometimes rely on the date more than time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## celicanegrita

Automaticwaterman said:


> Thank you. That really helped persuade me to the 39. It just seems to "fit" every size wrist a little better. I plan to wear the watch daily so I believe I'd be more comfortable with a 39.
> With that said, I've been back and forth between the Ocean 39 gmt black ceramic and the Ocean 39 explorer gnomon edition. But with no date the explorer is having a hard time convincing me. I sometimes rely on the date more than time.


I got the Ocean 39 Explorer Gnomon Ed. and it is a pure beaty!!!! Tell me if you need some pics on the flesh to get an idea of how it will fit.


----------



## watcherhd

Two weeks since receiving it from gnomon - so far so good









+1 one second per day, very good as far as I concerned.


----------



## pfern10

Stunning piece and perfect sizing. Thankyou Steinhart.


----------



## MPKOpera

Hey WUS’ers...

For those who own this watch, does the handset look less chunky or blocky in real life? I’m so close to pulling the trigger on this, but every time I look at those hands I can’t stop seeing how big they are. Just wondering if it’s something that’s less noticeable when you’re actually living with the watch. Thanks!


----------



## camaroz1985

Finally got one for myself. Now I think I need a jubilee bracelet for it.

















As to the above question, I have only had it about a day, but the hands don't see bulky to me. I like that it isn't a direct homage.


----------



## ck2k01

MPKOpera said:


> Hey WUS'ers...
> 
> For those who own this watch, does the handset look less chunky or blocky in real life? I'm so close to pulling the trigger on this, but every time I look at those hands I can't stop seeing how big they are. Just wondering if it's something that's less noticeable when you're actually living with the watch. Thanks!


The handset always leaves me with an "extra sporty" vibe rather than "chunky or blocky."

In other words, I end up ultimately feeling positive about the boldness, rather than negative.



camaroz1985 said:


> Finally got one for myself. Now I think I need a jubilee bracelet for it.
> 
> [/ATTACH=CONFIG]14861239[/ATTACH]
> 
> [/ATTACH=CONFIG]14861241[/ATTACH]
> 
> As to the above question, I have only had it about a day, but the hands don't see bulky to me. I like that it isn't a direct homage.


Congrats! The jubilee is great. I definitely enjoy rotating between it and the oyster depending on my mood.

I also like that they went with a distinct handset to add some more distance with the BLNR (among a few other differences).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camaroz1985

ck2k01 said:


> The handset always leaves me with an "extra sporty" vibe rather than "chunky or blocky."
> 
> In other words, I end up ultimately feeling positive about the boldness, rather than negative.
> 
> Congrats! The jubilee is great. I definitely enjoy rotating between it and the oyster depending on my mood.
> 
> I also like that they went with a distinct handset to add some more distance with the BLNR (among a few other differences).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have one inbound. I guess I will need to decide whether I want it primarily on this watch or my Ocean 39 Green Ceramic. I'm leaning toward the Premium 500.


----------



## ck2k01

camaroz1985 said:


> Have one inbound. I guess I will need to decide whether I want it primarily on this watch or my Ocean 39 Green Ceramic. I'm leaning toward the Premium 500.


I go through phases where I'm more into batgirl or batman, rather than rotating all of the time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOB.

skipwilliams said:


> And I'm getting away from 42mm watches with my small 6.75 wrists


Interesting, I think a lot has to do with wrist shape and the actual watch. My wrist is, depending on when I measure it, 6.8" to 7" (close to 6.8" most of the time). I have thin, flat wrists so I can generally do bigger watches and 42mm to me anyway, is a no brainer. I had more about which Ocean One size, but that's OT so I'll look for a different thread.

Kevin


----------



## IBalogh

You should definitely go for the jubilee, I love mine:


----------



## camaroz1985

I agree. I have worn mine exclusively with the jubilee since I got it. I thought about putting it on my Green Ceramic, but I like it on the 500 too much to take it off.


----------



## daniel954

IBalogh said:


> You should definitely go for the jubilee, I love mine:
> View attachment 14934205


  , That is simply gorgeous!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel954

Mine will be out for delivery from Olko-watches tomorrow, I can hardly wait!


----------



## CJP2013




----------



## Dec1968

CJP2013 said:


> View attachment 15024725


If I get a Steinhart again, this is the one - especially if Steinhart is actually softening the ends of the lugs like they did on the v2 OVM39.


----------



## Simao

Lately I have been looking for a nicer watch. First one I got when I decided to go into the world of automatic/mechanical watches was Seiko SKX009, which I still have and it's been through a lot, yet still looks like it has been barely used, well maybe except for the stock jubilee bracelet which has scratches on the clasp now, but that's to be expected from an everyday watch, other than that it looks like it's new, which I did find surprising. Well I have changed jobs recently into an administrative field, and decided it's time for a new watch, something nicer, Swiss, but not too expensive (sub $1000). I scoured the internet, it came down to a Yema Navygraf (which I have read that QC is debatable on them) and a Tissot PRS516 Automatic Chrono. Then I discovered the world of Steinhart. Looked through what they have to offer and here I am now. I fell in love with the Ocean 39 GMT Premium. I always loved the Rolex GMT MasterII, but it is out of reach for me. I feel like Steinhart is a steal for that price using same movement as a $2k-$3k Omega, the ETA 2893-2 Elabore with a GMT function and a ceramic bezel, and all that drawing inspiration from the best and most popular GMT watch out there. I have read peoples claims that it surpasses the Rolex and improves on it. Quite a bold statement, not sure if I'd go that far, but after reading and watching reviews, it definitely is a watch that could be put in a $2-$3k range. I'd love to hear more from the owners here about it. Is the GMT hand skipping hours/not being precise a big issue? It's probably only negative complaint on that watch I read about.


----------



## camaroz1985

Simao said:


> Lately I have been looking for a nicer watch. First one I got when I decided to go into the world of automatic/mechanical watches was Seiko SKX009, which I still have and it's been through a lot, yet still looks like it has been barely used, well maybe except for the stock jubilee bracelet which has scratches on the clasp now, but that's to be expected from an everyday watch, other than that it looks like it's new, which I did find surprising. Well I have changed jobs recently into an administrative field, and decided it's time for a new watch, something nicer, Swiss, but not too expensive (sub $1000). I scoured the internet, it came down to a Yema Navygraf (which I have read that QC is debatable on them) and a Tissot PRS516 Automatic Chrono. Then I discovered the world of Steinhart. Looked through what they have to offer and here I am now. I fell in love with the Ocean 39 GMT Premium. I always loved the Rolex GMT MasterII, but it is out of reach for me. I feel like Steinhart is a steal for that price using same movement as a $2k-$3k Omega, the ETA 2893-2 Elabore with a GMT function and a ceramic bezel, and all that drawing inspiration from the best and most popular GMT watch out there. I have read peoples claims that it surpasses the Rolex and improves on it. Quite a bold statement, not sure if I'd go that far, but after reading and watching reviews, it definitely is a watch that could be put in a $2-$3k range. I'd love to hear more from the owners here about it. Is the GMT hand skipping hours/not being precise a big issue? It's probably only negative complaint on that watch I read about.


I have 3 Steinhart GMTs. All have perfect alignment on the GMT hand and always move smoothly. Either I got lucky or it isn't as big of an issue as we are led to believe. Get it and enjoy it. Grab the jubilee bracelet for it and you will love it even more!


----------



## ck2k01

Simao said:


> Lately I have been looking for a nicer watch. First one I got when I decided to go into the world of automatic/mechanical watches was Seiko SKX009, which I still have and it's been through a lot, yet still looks like it has been barely used, well maybe except for the stock jubilee bracelet which has scratches on the clasp now, but that's to be expected from an everyday watch, other than that it looks like it's new, which I did find surprising. Well I have changed jobs recently into an administrative field, and decided it's time for a new watch, something nicer, Swiss, but not too expensive (sub $1000). I scoured the internet, it came down to a Yema Navygraf (which I have read that QC is debatable on them) and a Tissot PRS516 Automatic Chrono. Then I discovered the world of Steinhart. Looked through what they have to offer and here I am now. I fell in love with the Ocean 39 GMT Premium. I always loved the Rolex GMT MasterII, but it is out of reach for me. I feel like Steinhart is a steal for that price using same movement as a $2k-$3k Omega, the ETA 2893-2 Elabore with a GMT function and a ceramic bezel, and all that drawing inspiration from the best and most popular GMT watch out there. I have read peoples claims that it surpasses the Rolex and improves on it. Quite a bold statement, not sure if I'd go that far, but after reading and watching reviews, it definitely is a watch that could be put in a $2-$3k range. I'd love to hear more from the owners here about it. Is the GMT hand skipping hours/not being precise a big issue? It's probably only negative complaint on that watch I read about.


I adore mine.

Light homage done right-very stylish deviations-and undeniable bang for buck.

My only critiques concern the longish lugs and hard to operate bezel. I don't ding the watch for the caller's GMT because virtually everyone in the affordable sphere is stuck with the current lack of an off-the-shelf traveler's GMT movement.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJP2013

Anyone bought the Steinhart Rubber strap for the 39? Pics?


----------



## Klean

CJP2013 said:


> Anyone bought the Steinhart Rubber strap for the 39? Pics?


Woah, I came here to post this exact question. Great minds think alike CJP2013!


----------



## Klean

CJP2013 said:


> Anyone bought the Steinhart Rubber strap for the 39? Pics?


Woah, I came here to post this exact question. Great minds think alike CJP2013!


----------



## CJP2013

Klean said:


> Woah, I came here to post this exact question. Great minds think alike CJP2013!


I should have one in a few days so I'll post some pics.


----------



## CJP2013

Klean said:


> Woah, I came here to post this exact question. Great minds think alike CJP2013!


I should have one in a few days so I'll post some pics.


----------



## quantum_pony

I'm contemplating buying the ocean 39 gmt premium 500, and I would like to wear it on a Nato or an MN strap (inspired by some nice pictures I saw on here). I've read that some people think this watch looks a bit weird on the wrist with pass-through straps because of the straight lugs. Does anyone here have that impression too?


----------



## CJP2013




----------



## Floyd47

Does anyone know if a Steinhart 20mm oyster bracelet would fit a Rolex 16610 if the correct end links were used? As in, use the Rolex end links with the Steinhart bracelet.


----------



## quantum_pony

I've read that the see-through case-back adds a little extra thickness to the watch. Has anyone tried replacing it with an ordinary (non-see-through) case-back of another Steinhart ocean 39 model?


----------



## Karar

quantum_pony said:


> I've read that the see-through case-back adds a little extra thickness to the watch. Has anyone tried replacing it with an ordinary (non-see-through) case-back of another Steinhart ocean 39 model?


would love to know this too as i'm buying this watch very soon


----------



## dub82

Still loving this watch


----------



## quantum_pony

I purchased this watch two weeks ago, and I would like to buy an (Erika's original) MN strap for it. I'm haven't decided on the color though (it's probably going to be black/white or blue(trident)/white ).
Who wants to show of their favorite color combos?


----------



## quantum_pony

double post


----------



## dub82

quantum_pony said:


> I purchased this watch two weeks ago, and I would like to buy an (Erika's original) MN strap for it. I'm haven't decided on the color though (it's probably going to be black/white or blue(trident)/white ).
> Who wants to show of their favorite color combos?


Here is a photo of my Steinhart Ocean 39 Premium 500 with a Black Ops MN strap from Erika's Originals


----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK

I'm seriously considering this piece to add to my collection (OVM, OVGMT, O39 Pepsi GMT), definitely think this watch looks better on the oyster instead of the jubilee bracelet in my opinion.

Hoping at some point, Steinhart introduce a bi-directional bezel for all their GMT models as this would just be the icing on the cake so to speak.

I believe that the Ocean 39 GMT Coke ceramic will be released at some point mid July so looking forward to seeing that model, I doubt it will have a bi-directional bezel though which is a shame.


----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK

and so the Ocean 39 GMT 500 is now part of my collection.....


----------



## quantum_pony

I love this watch. I had some concerns about the l2l before buying it, but it fits my wrist perfectly.
I ended up ordering an MN strap for it (trident blue, with white stripe and stiching), but I enjoy the oyster bracelet too.


----------



## mt4sure

Question to all that have a 39mm. Do the straight lugs feel like it makes the watch feel bigger/sit higher than it is? I like the look of the watch and that it is Steinhart unique and now in a smaller case size.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato

mt4sure said:


> Question to all that have a 39mm. Do the straight lugs feel like it makes the watch feel bigger/sit higher than it is? I like the look of the watch and that it is Steinhart unique and now in a smaller case size.


They seem less noticable on the 39 than they do on the 42, but they still do have an impact.


----------



## dub82

Yes, the straight lugs will naturally make the watch look bigger on the wrist. I found it works well with the 39mm watch.


----------



## mt4sure

I have a 7 inch wrist and I have been debating on getting the 39mm because of the lugs. Might pull the trigger on this one though as it is a smaller size and will probably not be as noticeable regarding the straight lugs.


----------



## pojo1806

I have a 6.5" wrist and pretty confident this will be my next watch.


----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK

The 39mm case works better with the long lugs however, it's the thick display case back which also makes the watch sit higher on the wrist making the long lugs well look, longer in my opinion.


----------



## WOXOF

mt4sure said:


> I have a 7 inch wrist and I have been debating on getting the 39mm because of the lugs. Might pull the trigger on this one though as it is a smaller size and will probably not be as noticeable regarding the straight lugs.


I have right around a 7" wrist as well and prefer smaller watches. I don't think you'll be disappointed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keuja

Planet_Ocean_UK said:


> The 39mm case works better with the long lugs however, it's the thick display case back which also makes the watch sit higher on the wrist making the long lugs well look, longer in my opinion.


Exactly right. That's one of the two things I don't like about it (16cm wrist). The other being the super stiff bezel (getting better after soap and hot water). Still a recommended buy from me though for the quality/price ratio and the great overall look.


----------



## Owen0048

ck2k01 said:


> As it was meant: from the office right to the boat today. Too bad there wasn't also an airplane around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 What size is your wrist if you don't mind me asking ?


----------



## ck2k01

Owen0048 said:


> What size is your wrist if you don't mind me asking ?


Sure: 6.5"

The watch is at my max (Steinhart straight lugs ) but definitely not as bad as those old pics make it seem.

I hadn't gotten good yet at wrist shots back then 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Owen0048

My wrist is a small 6” do you think it would suit


----------



## ck2k01

Owen0048 said:


> My wrist is a small 6" do you think it would suit


I couldn't imagine that there wouldn't be some overhang.

So it would depend on whether you could live with a slightly oversized look 

Of course, wrist circumference isn't a 100% determiner, as some wrists are flatter whereas others are rounder. So YMMV.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOB.

ck2k01 said:


> Of course, wrist circumference isn't a 100% determiner, as some wrists are flatter whereas others are rounder. So YMMV.


Exactly. I have a 6.8" wrist, but am comfortable with 42mm watches because my wrist is flat not round. FWIW, my next watch will be an Ocean One GMT Black Ceramic.

The only real way to know is to try which is, of course, is very difficult if you are several thousand Kms away from the vendor


----------



## ck2k01

KOB. said:


> Exactly. I have a 6.8" wrist, but am comfortable with 42mm watches because my wrist is flat not round. FWIW, my next watch will be an Ocean One GMT Black Ceramic.
> 
> The only real way to know is to try which is, of course, is very difficult if you are several thousand Kms away from the vendor


I gotta stop all the running and hit the weights. I want to unlock that 6.75"+ range of watches 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russell44

KOB. said:


> Exactly. I have a 6.8" wrist, but am comfortable with 42mm watches because my wrist is flat not round. FWIW, my next watch will be an Ocean One GMT Black Ceramic.
> 
> The only real way to know is to try which is, of course, is very difficult if you are several thousand Kms away from the vendor


By comparison I'm that close to 7" it doesn't matter but the straight lugs on the Steiny 39mm, 47mm L-L, is my limit, I can just wear a 40mm if the lugs curve down.


----------



## jfseeker

I always liked the rubber strap on Omega's Aqua Terra


----------



## bruck177

Can't wait to see one in the wild someday.


----------



## bruck177

jfseeker said:


> I always liked the rubber strap on Omega's Aqua Terra
> 
> View attachment 15603786
> View attachment 15603787


Good call, looks great!


----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK




----------



## BigEmpty

Love this piece. On my to-buy list lol

Sent from my SM-G986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## basculante

Amazing watch! I love it and my go to now.


----------



## Dietzster

I got a 42mm Ti on the way! Can’t wait till it arrives. These are great watches for the money. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Commisar

basculante said:


> View attachment 15693604
> 
> Amazing watch! I love it and my go to now.


Nice


----------



## KOB.

vbluep51v2 said:


> I want the 39 soo bad but I am not sure if I want the titanium instead.


I would take a 42mm in SS in a heartbeat, not over enamored with the Ti version. If 39mm were my size I'd be all over it.


----------

